#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-16
<lfaraone> bernie: btw, we should totally look into setting up monkeysphere for SugarLabs SSL / HTTPS services
<bernie> lfaraone: yup
<bernie> lfaraone: sunjammer already has a signed gpg key
<bernie> lfaraone: signed by me, that is. you might want to sign it as well
<manusheel> neeraj, kandarpk: Hi Neeraj and Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel: hello sir.
<neeraj> manusheel: Hi sir
<manusheel> kandarpk: As we are working on the next task on activity development, do we need any help on fixing the bug assigned to you?
<manusheel> neeraj: Did we finally arrive at the set of steps for creating a patch?
<kandarpk> manusheel: sir, I am not able to reproduce the frame bug on my system.
<neeraj> manusheel: Yes. I think so. kandarpk sir, you were able to create patch using quilt and debdiff. Right?
<kandarpk> neeraj: ankur had already created the patch.
<kandarpk> neeraj: but I understand the process.
<neeraj> kandarpk sir: Ok. I thought both of you were working on different bugs.
<manusheel> kandarpk: ok.
<manusheel> neeraj: Sure.
<dfarning> alsroot, manu ping
<alsroot> dfarning: yup
<manusheel> dfarning: Hi David.
<dfarning> alsroot, manusheel lfaraone I just wanted to let manusheel and luke know that you will be mentoring the sugarteam!
<manusheel> dfarning: Thank you. Appreciate it.
<manusheel> alsroot: Our team looks forward to working under your guidance in the development area.
<dfarning> manusheel, can you set up a scheudal that works for alsroot and the developers working on IST (indian standard time)
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure.
 * alsroot is ok w/ 09.00-21.00 in UTC
<manusheel> alsroot: Great.
<dfarning> lfaraone, can you show alsroot the ropes on how to mentor a team to make the transformation to sugar hackers.
<lfaraone> dfarning: sure.
<dfarning> lfaraone, your work with the team has been exceeding my expectations:)
<lfaraone> dfarning: did you get my google talk messages earlier today, by the way?
<dfarning> alsroot, manusheel, lfaraone thanks.  I'll go away and try to stay out of your way:)
<manusheel> alsroot: Let us arrive at a plan on how we could define a series of meetings at IRC to go through - walking through the code, functionalities in operating system, logging levels in Python, how we can build a development roadmap for the next 2 months.
<manusheel> dfarning: :-)
<dfarning> lfaraone, sorry I am having connection issues.... the sun is shinning.
<lfaraone> dfarning: ah, I see :)
<dfarning> yes yes said that browse should be ok but .90 might be a problem.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I though the timing the ubuntu was to release just after the latest stable gnome release.
<dfarning> lfaraone, thus .90 was considered a bug fix to .89 which we are running.
<kandarpk> lfaraone, dfarning, alsroot: Hi
<alsroot> kandarpk: hi
<kandarpk> alsroot: I am following the activity development manual at http://en.flossmanuals.net/
<kandarpk> will ask you when in doubt.
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning.  I was just letting the channel know that you guys are now better sugar developer them I am so we had to bring in a expert to help you take the next step:)
<alsroot> kandarpk: sure
<manusheel> dfarning: Appreciate it.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I would love working with alsroot, he sure is an expert at creating actvities :)
<kandarpk> and understanding the OS.
<lfaraone> dfarning: we're shipping 0.88 in Maverick, not 0.89
<dfarning> hmmm. I thogught we had updated it.  Will that be a problem?
<lfaraone> dfarning: that, combined with the fact that the FinalFreeze is on Sept 16.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok.
<lfaraone> dfarning: If you want, upstream has a predictable schedule (which SL does), then sure, propose it. (talk in #ubuntu-motu about it)
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok, can you see what you can do?  the telepathy refactoring is a significant improvement.... but It is not worth getting anyone riled up about.
<dfarning> lfaraone, we can deal with the .91 to .92 update next release.
<lfaraone> dfarning: right now I'm reviewing a patch by the SEETA folks in a VM, then I'm writing the bug guidelines, then I'll be testing pyxpcom.
<lfaraone> dfarning: If you want I can switch over to lobbying for a FFe now, but I'll have to table all of that other stuff for an hour+ to talk to the right people etc.
<dfarning> lfaraone, np .92 is at the bottom of your current todo list.
<lfaraone> dfarning: 0.90, you mean?
<lfaraone> (which we currently aren't slated to ship until Ubuntu-N, 11.04)
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes. but technically .92. is below .90 on your todo:)
<lfaraone> dfarning: re browse renaming, I've heard some things about that at DebConf too...
<dfarning> lfaraone, what did you hear?
<lfaraone> dfarning: iirc zack said that we may at some point in the future have "firefox" in debian.
<dfarning> Ahh yes I just read that this morning.  That would help fix the mozilla browser situation in both ubuntu and debian.
<ishan> alsroot, hi
<alsroot> ishan: hi
<ishan> alsroot, where are the changes in the time and wireless radio implemented??
<ishan> in sugar
<alsroot> ishan: heh :), wireless support was added just recently to glucose.. need to look into code -- what do you mean by "time"?
<ishan> alsroot, where are the changes in the time zones implemented in sugar??
<manusheel> alsroot; I think Ishan is referring to the time zones setting in the control panel.
<alsroot> ishan: see extensions/cpsection/datetime directory, it is datetime control panel component
<alsroot> ishan: and also extensions/cpsection/network for wireless
<ishan> alsroot, okay let me check
<alsroot> ishan: you can just grep sugar sources, for I have all sucrose sources and bunch of activities and periodically grep them for strings
<alsroot> s/for /for example/
<manusheel> alsroot: Thank you. Ishan, this should be helpful.
<ishan> manusheel, yes sir
<lfaraone> alsroot: To solve "When opening the control panel some icons are cut off", https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617582, neeraj disabled the padding that separated sugar-control-panel from the rest of the UI, making it fullscreen.
<lfaraone> alsroot: is that an acceptable deviation? (I'm not sure if it's in the HIG)
 * alsroot looks
<lfaraone> alsroot: http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/2530/screenshotdl.png <- screenshot of result of patch in a VM
<alsroot> neeraj: I think, #617582 might be fixed in more reliable way (otherwise it will be all time a play w/ offsets), /me tries to figure out
<alsroot> neeraj: maybe tweaking _MAX_COLUMNS constant according to current screen resolution
<manusheel> alsroot: Thanks for the pointer. Neeraj will be back soon. He has gone to the market.
<manusheel> alsroot: Will inform him as soon as he comes back.
<lfaraone> alsroot: I'll mention that in the bug,t hen
 * alsroot has a widget that handles such issues.. but it is in Vala and might in glucose only in 0.92+
<alsroot> :/
 * lfaraone is on to pyxpcom
<neeraj> alsroot: Thanks for the suggestion. At present bys etting _MAX_COLUMNS to 3 (3 items in a row), we can easily view all 9 items. :)
<alsroot> neeraj: you can just run sugar-emulator with several "-i <width>x<height>" and "-s (100|72)" combinations to see how it will look like
<neeraj> alsroot: Ok. I ran the emulator in different resolution and full screen to. The control panel is adjusting the spacing accordingly. :)
<neeraj> s/to/too
<manusheel> kandarpk: Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir.
<kandarpk> alsroot: around ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot: can you please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/479000/
<kandarpk> I've added lines 79 onwards
<kandarpk> to add a button
<kandarpk> alsroot: but it is not getting displayed.
 * alsroot tries
<alsroot> hmm.. after last glucose update sugar is not working as assumed, /me tries to fix
<kandarpk> alsroot: is the code ok, if we ignore the errors in sugar ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: looks like.. /me still trying to figure out why this code doesn't start
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok.
<kandarpk> alsroot: do we need to add the button as we have done for the label using 'self.set_canvas(label)' ?
<kandarpk> *though self.set_canvas(button) doesn't work
 * alsroot reset sugar back to 0.88
<alsroot> kandarpk: well, your code works for me what did you mean for "is not working as assumed"
<kandarpk> alsroot: I dont see any button on running the activity
<alsroot> kandarpk: sorry, had to restart X, you mean button from rotate()?
<kandarpk> alsroot: yes.
<alsroot> kandarpk: but you don't add it to activity canvas in code you posted before
<kandarpk> alsroot: yeah, tried adding it later, but that didn't work.
<alsroot> kandarpk: in fact, there is a gtk.Container - canvas, you need to add all widgets there
<alsroot> kandarpk: you tried to use set_canvas() once more?
<kandarpk> alsroot: I'll try again.
<alsroot> kandarpk: just create your container e.g. gtk.VBox, add there button and other widgets and call set_canvas(vbox)
<alsroot> s/and/and place/
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok, giving it a try. need to look how to add the controls to the container.
<alsroot> kandarpk: http://library.gnome.org/devel/pygtk/stable/class-gtkcontainer.html#method-gtkcontainer--add, and there are special method in containers like gtk.VBox (see the same doc page)
<alsroot> *methods
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok, thanks.
<alsroot> kandarpk: in fact I don't like pygtk docs, imho, pure gtk is much useful e.g. it shows classes hierarchy http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/GtkVBox.html
<alsroot> I mean also child class not only parents
<kandarpk> alsroot: hmm, that provides better hierarchical info.
<kandarpk> alsroot: please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/479029/
<alsroot> kandarpk: should work (if you will call rotate())
<alsroot> kandarpk: oops, you forgot to call show() for container
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok.
<kandarpk> yes
<alsroot> kandarpk: btw, there is also show_all(), some time (when there are no hidden by intention widgets), it is useful to show the entirely hierarchy by one call
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok.
<kandarpk> alsroot: the button and label are present now.
<kandarpk> alsroot: but the label isn't rotating on clicking the button
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup, because you recreate it every hello() call, create label as self.label in __init__()
<kandarpk> alsroot: isn't the angle changing ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: heh, there is another fail, 'clicked' handler, should accept additoinal argument (sender of event)
<alsroot> gtk should log about
<alsroot> it
<alsroot> so in your code "self.button.connect('clicked', self.hello, None)", hello() should take even 3 arguemnts, hello(self, sender, arg-for-None)
<kandarpk> alsroot: "TypeError: hello() takes exactly 1 argument (3 given)"
<kandarpk> alsroot: great.
<kandarpk> alsroot: Its working now. :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks
<alsroot> yw
<kandarpk> Time to sleep.
<kandarpk> gn everyone.
<ssn> hi
<ssn> i installed some activites via apt-get but there is no browser and no interesting activities in the repository ppa:sugarteam/ppa
<manusheel> ssn: Ok.
<manusheel> ssn: Which activities would you like to see?
<manusheel> ssn: Can you please send me an e-mail on the activities that you would like to see in USR at manu@seeta.in.
<manusheel> Thanks.
<ssn> ok ignore my email, i just read that browse does not work in ubuntu
<manusheel> ssn: It is yet to be packaged.
<manusheel> :-)
<manusheel> ssn: We'll get it packages soon.
<ssn> the problem is, that i want to introduce a couple of teachers to sugar, but i still did not find a good (german language) solution that works live and lets me install also
<manusheel> ssn: Ok.
<manusheel> ssn: You are right.
<manusheel> ssn: We are still in the development phase in USR project. In a couple of months, you'll see a good solution.
<ssn> Im looking forward to it
<manusheel> ssn: It would be great if you could send me a set of features that you have found missing, or working unexpectedly.
<manusheel> ssn: We'll try and make improvements in those lines.
<manusheel> ssn: We'll also make efforts in internationalization of Sugar.
<ssn> i will, its just a little crazy right now because i am also "developing" a media education distro for my bachelor thesis. now that also  teachers for smaller children got interested in my attempts to push free software into schools, i have to come up with something that works for the little ones
<manusheel> ssn: Sure. Please take your time. Appreciate it.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-17
<lfaraone> ls
<manusheel> neeraj: Hi Neeraj.
<neeraj> manusheel sir : Hi
<manusheel> neeraj: Please have a word with Aleksey on the two patches and the GSM issue.
<manusheel> alsroot: Around?
<dipankar> dfarning, hello
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning
<dipankar> dfarning, good morning :)
<dipankar> dfarning, you are still at Paraguay?
<dfarning> dipankar, one more week then back to my own home.
<dipankar> dfarning, :)
<dipankar> dfarning, Did you get a chance to see the mail that I sent regarding the fullscreen bug?
<dfarning> I scanned it.  but I try to stay out of technical discussions:)  those are better left to developers who know what they are doing.
<dipankar> dfarning, :)
<dipankar> alsroot, !ping!
<dfarning> dipankar, ^^ I suggesting asking alsroot how to proceed.
<dipankar> dfarning, I am on it.
<dfarning> dipankar, thanks.
<dipankar> alsroot, around?
<dipankar> alsroot, I need your help on the fullscreen bug.
<dipankar> neeraj, around?
<dipankar> bernie, around?
<manusheel> dipankar, neeraj is not around.
<manusheel> He'll be back in 15 mins.
<dipankar> manusheel, ohk sir
<manusheel> Informed me.
<dipankar> manusheel, I am at #suagr
<dipankar> *#sugar
<manusheel> Ok, great.
<alsroot> dipankar: pong
<dipankar> alsroot, I am at #sugar
<alsroot> manusheel: pong as well
<manusheel> alsroot: Hi Aleksey. Good morning.
<alsroot> manusheel: morning
<bernie> dipankar: yup
<bernie> (not for long, I'm packing up)
<dipankar> bernie, where are you heading to?
<dipankar> manusheel, Sir, tomeu has again some other opinions
<dipankar> manusheel, I need some help :(
<dipankar> manusheel, Sir, what tomeu is asking is correct I guess. Why are we actually trying to remove all those errors in the shell.log first place?
<dipankar> alsroot, did you get a chance to go through my mail regarding the 'fullscreen-new approach'
<dipankar> alsroot, I found that at exactly 800x600, due to task panels and window title bar of xephyr, there is some cropping in emulator
<alsroot> dipankar: the original issue that 800x600 is not work exactly is that issue w/ scaling, /me is looking into the code..
<bernie> dipankar: Uruguay
<bernie> dipankar: I'll work with the people of Plan Ceibal for one week, more or less
<dipankar> alsroot, I set the condition for fullscreen to <= 800x600. from < 800x600
<dipankar> on my system
<dipankar> bernie, ohk. :)
<alsroot> dipankar: heh, "<=" that's an obvious bug
<dipankar> alsroot, why?
<alsroot> dipankar: I mean its obviously a bug :)
<alsroot> dipankar: could you create a ticket on bugs.sl.o?
<dipankar> alsroot, I mean, to do away with the cropping part, I modified the code a bit
<dipankar> alsroot, ok sure
<dfarning> dipankar, are you looking at the gsm error bug?
<dipankar> dfarning, just completed with the fullscreen bug.
<dipankar> dfarning, I think we are slowly arriving at a conclusion.
<alsroot> dipankar: but stop, there is already ticket for such issue, /me is looking
<dipankar> alsroot, sure
<dfarning> dipankar, the problem with the gsm bug is _not_ that something is being reported it is the fact that the message is called an 'error'.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk.
<dipankar> dfarning, so, I think what tomeu is saying is correct.
<dfarning> dipankar, to fix the issue all you have to do is downgrade the message from error something lower such as warning.
<dipankar> * How is it relevant to user?
<dipankar> dfarning, ok. But when I asked about gsm issue,^^ tomeu asked me the above question
<dfarning> dipankar,  It is relevant to developers... because error means "holy shit some really bad just happened", warnings just provid information to the developer about what is happening.
<dfarning> dipankar, where is the code?
<dipankar> dfarning, got your point.
<dipankar> dfarning, /usr/share/pyshared/jarabe/model/network.py, line 696
<alsroot> dipankar: in fact there are two related bugs, http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1396 and http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1747
<alsroot> dipankar: but they are not about the same.. so it could be new ticket then..
<alsroot> *exactly the same
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk. But I got some feeling that they are discussing about cropping only :P
<dipankar> alsroot, I filing a new ticket.
<neeraj> alsroot: for the control panel icon-cut off issues, I have reduced the column size to 3. At present there are nine items in control panel and all are visible with appropriate distance between various icons.
<alsroot> neeraj: I think, it might be better to calculate optimal columns count according to current screen resolution i.e. screen sizes could be various from 800x600 to 1400+
<neeraj> alsroot: do you any any other solution for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617582
<neeraj> alsroot: Ok.
<dipankar> alsroot, created the new ticket
<neeraj> dipankar: Can u tell me how to check in which resolution sugar is running. Ok default is 800X600. But what if some one run it in higher resolution then this
<dipankar> * its gone for moderation
<dipankar> neeraj, for sys resolutions higher than 800x600, the emulator will run in window mode only. but the resolution of emulator will be 800x600
<alsroot> neeraj: also, especially on large screens, it could be useful to not expand gtk.Table cells vertically (see yoptions argument on http://library.gnome.org/devel/pygtk/stable/class-gtktable.html#method-gtktable--attach)
<dipankar> alsroot, I am off for dinner. will contact you after I get back. Thanks.
 * dipankar is off for dineer
<dipankar> *dinner
<dfarning> dipankar, try grepping though the file for other occourances of the logging function
<manusheel> dfarning: Thank you for the pointer.
<manusheel> Will share it with Dipankar
<manusheel> when he is back from dinner.
<dfarning> manusheel,  I would suggest downgrading exception to debug.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok, sure.
<dfarning> manusheel, thanks
<neeraj> alsroot: Ok. When i ran sugar in 1068x800 then the control panel looks like this http://imgur.com/BsQIr.png
<neeraj> alsroot: Can you suggest me how can I detect in which resolution a user is running sugar-emulator.(even when he is explicitly specifying the emulator resolution using sugar-emulator -i AxB)
<kandarpk> alsroot: I was thinking of developing an application like visual basic in sugar.
<kandarpk> which could provide application developers some idea of the tools sugar modules provide.
<alsroot> neeraj: just something like "screen_width / <assumed-cell-width-eg-GRID_CELL_SIZE*3>
<kandarpk> alsroot: but as sugar is targeted at children, will that be useful ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: Hi.
<alsroot> kandarpk: but why not, on big screens hardcoded 3x3 looks overkill
<lucian> kandarpk: why visual basic? Sugar already uses python, a language superior by any measure
<lucian> kandarpk: do you mean a GUI building tool?
<kandarpk> lucian: yes, exactly
<lucian> kandarpk: there are two activities geared towards writing code, Pippy and Develop
<manusheel> kandarpk: Try develop.
<lucian> and there's Glade for building GTK GUIs
<alsroot> neeraj: but anyway, better to raise this question (about how many cells should be keeping in mind different screen sizes) should be risen on sugar-devel@, post an email w/ tag [DESIGN] in subject
<kandarpk> lucian: Ok.
<lucian> so you could integrate glade in Develop or sugarise glade
<kandarpk> lucian: great idea.
<lucian> alsroot: neeraj: android has the same problem with phone vs tablet
<kandarpk> lucian: what I was looking for was instead of developers reading code, they should be able to see the GUI the sugar modules provide.
<dfarning> kandarpk, and also check out turtle art, etoys, and scratch.  they are visual languages for helping kids learn to program visually.
<kandarpk> lucian: will studying develop help ?
<lucian> kandarpk: it might. also have a look at Pippy
<neeraj> alsroot: Ok. I was also confused what will be better.
<neeraj> *better option
<kandarpk> dfarning, lucian: Ok.
<lucian> dfarning: i think kandarpk is looking for something to transition developers to writing sugar activities. am i right?
<lucian> or something to make writing activities easier?
<kandarpk> lucian: I want to let them know what modules sugar already have
<dfarning> neeraj, the issue for you is that the the screen resolution can vary depending on the hardware.  so you will need to detect the screen resolution on the fly and determine how many columns will fit in the available space.
<kandarpk> lucian: yes, that will make writing activities easier
<lucian> dfarning: i think the correct way to do it would be to figure out the screen size from DPI and resolution
<dfarning> lucian, proper implementation is beyond me:(
<neeraj> dfarning: Sure, That can be done. Modifying code and testing.
<lfaraone> alsroot: how's your python
<neeraj> dfarning: alsroot setting Max Column to gtk.gdk.screen_width()/200 is solving the problem.
<dfarning> neeraj, that 'smells correct'.... but I don't know the implementation nuances.
<neeraj> dfarning: same here. :)
<lfaraone> lucian: perhaps you'd be a person to ask: I'm trying to have files that match "*.txt" and "aiml/self-test.aiml" installed in the same directory of a package as the python source itself. My naieve attempts wrangling setup.py have ended us with a subdirectory "aiml/aiml/self-test.aiml" in the resulting package.
<lucian> lfaraone: i don't know setuptools
<lucian> i don't think i know more than you here
<alsroot> lucian: Re: how's your python -- not so bad :)
<lucian> alsroot: that was lfaraone asking :)
<lfaraone> alsroot: how's your setuptools-fu, I should ask :P
<alsroot> lfaraone: didn't use such stuff
<lfaraone> alsroot: so you couldn't help me figure out why http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/python-aiml.git;a=blob;f=setup.py;h=9c7b5708ea9d53789e2d52ae3965c40be003725f;hb=HEAD is not installing package data ... in the package, right?
<alsroot> neeraj: sugar uses scaling (to support different dpi), so better to avoid direct numbers and use style.zoom(), but in this particular case, in my mind better to count in style.GRID_CELL_SIZE
<alsroot> lfaraone: sorry, can't help here
<alsroot> neeraj: btw, while testing your code, use "-s 100" and "-s 72" as well for change scalling
<alsroot> ..use w/ sugar-emulator command
<neeraj> alsroot: I am not sure I should I co relate GRID_CELL_SIZE with screen resolution. By hit and trial I set up Column to style.GRID_CELL_SIZE/15. But when I ran sugar-emulator in different resolution, then the number of columns were not changing at all/
<neeraj> alsroot: Ok. scaling is also an issue. I tried -s 100, then the effective size of control panel reduced a lot as comparison to 3X3 icon grid, when I ran in in 800X600.
<neeraj> Also, I think you know it but still let me tell u again what we are trying to do. When we run sugar in default mode, then the  *all* control panel icons are not visible screen, but we do have a horizontal and vertical scroll bar .
<alsroot> neeraj: GRID_CELL_SIZE is referencing to http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Human_Interface_Guidelines/The_Sugar_Interface/Layout_Guidelines, so w/ "style.GRID_CELL_SIZE/15" you have too many columns :)
<neeraj> alsroot: strange. I again set column to style.GRID_CELL_SIZE/15. The resultant column size is still 3.
<alsroot> neeraj: my idea was just calculating columns count in advance(instead of hardcoded "5")
<alsroot> ..something like <screen-width> / (style.GRID_CELL_SIZE * 3)
<neeraj> alsroot: Ok.  Lemme try it again . :)
<neeraj> alsroot: Ok. setting column to <screen-width> / (style.GRID_CELL_SIZE * 3) is solving the problem related to resolution.
<neeraj> * dinner.
<ankur> hi alsroot  :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: around ?
<dipankar> dfarning, I got your message. :) Thanks to Manu sir.
<dfarning> dipankar, does it make sense?
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah. We want that message to appear as warning and not as Error
<dfarning> dipankar, +1
<dipankar> because, developers kind of freak out on errors
<dipankar> :P
<dipankar> and as a convention they work more on removing errors
<dipankar> dfarning, then I shall set it from exception to debug
<dfarning> dipankar, +1
<dipankar> dfarning, done
 * dipankar is closing the 'No gsm connection was set in Gconf' bug
<dipankar> dfarning, for making patch I should be targeting this package : python-jarabe-0.88?
<dipankar> because the file, network.py falls under this package.
<dfarning> dipankar, this should be turned into a patch and submitted to SL and accepted before closing
<dfarning> dipankar,  is -jarabe- the source package in debian that contains the file?
<dipankar> dfarning, this is as close as I could get: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/python-jarabe-0.88
<dipankar> for debian : http://packages.debian.org/testing/python/python-jarabe-0.88
<dfarning> dipankar, i think sugar-0.88 is the source package you want.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok. right on
<dipankar> dfarning, I have sugar-0.88 package. But I am unable to find the network.py file
<alsroot> ankur: hi
<alsroot> kandarpk: pong
<dfarning> dipankar, sugar-0.88.1/src/jarabe/model/ in debian
<dipankar> dfarning, just found it :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: what other modules provide GUI tools like widgets does ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: in fact, sugar-toolkit's directories: src/sugar/graphics src/sugar/activity
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok.
<dipankar> dfarning, unfortunately thats not the file :(
<dipankar> dfarning, I think I have the old package :(
<dipankar> dfarning, how can I get the latest package? debcheckout?
<dfarning> dipankar, yes the file in http://pastebin.com/8tfj202m it looks right to me
<kandarpk> dfarning, alsroot: please see http://picturepush.com/host.php?image=4015695
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah. I have the old files :(
<kandarpk> dfarning, alsroot, manusheel sir: In the activity various modules along with the GUI provided can be described
<dfarning> kandarpk, cool
<ankur> hi alsroot , :)
<ankur> i was working on to change the text in title bar of xephyr wondow if possible..... i was not able to process in that direction.Will need your help
<dipankar> alsroot, hi. is it ok to continue with the fullscreen bug?
<dipankar> dfarning, it will take sometime to download the package. slow speed :(
<alsroot> ankur: dunno how it is important, I mean, sugar-emulator is just sugar emulator, you need to look to Xephyr documentation, sorry can't help here
<alsroot> dipankar: what is the number of bug you created?
<dipankar> alsroot, it has gone for moderation testing, I think no bug number has been assigned yet
<ankur> right , i will try once again , i tried before but i was not able to see any break through
<dipankar> dfarning, created my gsm.patch
<ankur> also i wanted to work on the part that every little change in control panel should not require restart. so , i have zeroed on code segment which should be changes but i wa not able to figure out in which changes i should make the change
<ankur> or more importantly , can i change the functionality of control panel so that it never requires restart where ever possible
<ankur> ?
<dfarning> dipankar, I have not heard of moderation for the bug tracker..... are you signed in?
<dipankar> dfarning, I filed a bug ticket at bugs.sugarlabs.org as instructed by alsroot
<alsroot> ankur: I guess nope, keeping control panel widgets all time in memory could be overkill
<dfarning> hmmm maybe there is a spam filter inplace.
<manusheel> dipankar: What is your username?
<manusheel> at bugs.sl.org
<dipankar> manusheel, dipankar
<alsroot> dipankar: yup, looks like it is spam filter, it sansboxing every new submitter (afaik, but better to ask silbe)
 * alsroot accepted it
<alsroot> dipankar: you can upload your patch to http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2180
<dfarning> alsroot, are you an admin on trac?
<dipankar> alsroot, ok. I found that silbe is the one who actually wrote the code for fullscreen emulator :)
<dipankar> manusheel, dfarning, I have uploaded patch for gsm connection: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/614394 please check it
<dfarning> dipankar, good.  Can you now open a bug in the debian bug tracker and attach you patch?
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk
<manusheel> dipankar: Yes, Dipankar. Please do that.
<dfarning> dipankar, then test the patch against the debian package buy building it and then pinging the olpc-debian list for jonas or luke to commit it.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk
<dipankar> manusheel, dfarning , I have sent the patch to DBTS
<dfarning> dipankar, +1 what is the debian bug number
<manusheel> dipankar: great
<dipankar> dfarning, Bug#593380
<dipankar> manusheel, dfarning : alsroot told me to upload a pacth for this too. I wanted to upload it before sleeping.
<dipankar> how to do it
<dipankar> ?
<dfarning> dipankar, to where did alsroot suggest that you upload the patch
<dipankar> dfarning,oops sorry. here: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2180
<dfarning> dipankar, which issue are you fixing, the gsm logging error or the calculating the screen resolution in the CP?
<dipankar> dfarning, the fullscreen issue. I have a patch ready for it.
<alsroot> dipankar: there is "Attach file" button on http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2180 page
<dipankar> alsroot, I am not getting that option anywhere :(.
<dipankar> is there something i am missing out
<alsroot> dipankar: are you logged in?
<dipankar> alsroot, yeah
<dipankar> alsroot, I think it is owned by tomeu, thats why I can't upload anything i guess
<dipankar> alsroot, how about I e-mail it to you?
<alsroot> dipankar: ok, but it is something wrong w/ bugs.sl.o then, any logged on user can upload a patch
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk :(
<dipankar> alsroot, sent it to you
<dipankar> alsroot, manusheel, dfarning, i would like to head to bed now. I will build the packages and test them on my system tomorrow
 * dipankar says goodnight and great day!
<dfarning> dipankar, sounds good see you tomorrow
<kandarpk> alsroot: around ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot: how can I increase the font size of a gtk.Button ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: there is modify_font() in gtk.Widget class
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok.
<alsroot> i.e. button.modify_font(pango.FontDescription("Sans 10"))
<alsroot> kandarpk: but in general, it is not good idea to change font size for regular widgets like buttons
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks a lot.
<kandarpk> alsroot: why shouldn't they be changed ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: it is common practice(and imho, good idea) to have all widgets of the same font, of course except special cases like games
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok. got it.
<kandarpk> alsroot: it says global name 'pango' is not defined
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup, you need to "import" pango module
<kandarpk> alsroot: yeah, but the font size isn't changing
<alsroot> kandarpk: not all for all properties like font, setting value can affect what you need (it is this particluar widget impl. details)
<alsroot> kandarpk: looks like for buttons, font can be changed only on style level
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok.
<alsroot> kandarpk: e,g, you need to cnahge font not for button itself but for button.get_child() widget (which is standard gtk.Label)
<kandarpk> alsroot: how can I do that ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: just button.get_child().modify_font(...)
<kandarpk> alsroot: wow, that worked.
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks.
<alsroot> yw
<kandarpk> alsroot, dfarning, manusheel sir: http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=2mbavapx11vh92q&thumb=5
<kandarpk> uploaded some screenshots
<kandarpk> gn.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, Kandarp.
<manusheel> We'll have a look.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-18
 * lfaraone waves.
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning
<kandarpk> dfarning: did you see the screenshots I uploaded yesterday ?
<kandarpk> http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=2mbavapx11vh92q&thumb=5
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, is it the activity you writing?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes.
<kandarpk> dfarning: will it be useful ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: any suggestion ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, what does it do?  I did not catch most of you conversation with alsroot.
<kandarpk> dfarning: it just provides the path of the module and its user interface with some description
<kandarpk> much like the api documentation
<dfarning> kandarpk, ahhh. very cool idea!  you are looking at the documentation problem from a different point of view.  That is an excellent problem solving method.  And may result in a interesting learning tool.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I'll try to add the modules to the source on run time
<kandarpk> dfarning: so that user clicks on a button to include a module, test it and click on another button to remove it from the source
<dfarning> kandarpk, clever.
<kandarpk> dfarning: so you feel it will help ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am more impressed by your decision to re-approach the documentation problem from another angle:)  And yes, I can see how it could be useful to visually explore how the code fits together.
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm, I would prefer watching the GUI a code provides and then exploring it than reading the modules any day.
<dfarning> kandarpk, yep we all have perfered styles of learning and you figured out how to solve your problem using a style you feel comfortable with using:)
<kandarpk> I'll be back in a moment.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir
<manusheel> kandarpk: How are things coming along in reference to activity development?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Any help required?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I am going through the graphics module
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did see the screenshot yesterday. Was neat.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<kandarpk> will try to add some GUI tools from it today
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I am a bit worried that the activity might be redundant/ repetitive
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: it is very similar to the API documentation we are doing
<manusheel> kandarpk: This is where we need to bring in a fresh perspective
<manusheel> kandarpk: If we are doing the same thing that is written at API documentation, then it is not a good idea.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hmmm
<manusheel> kandarp: What we need to do is define a layer of presentation and information definition layer that helps the developers understand things uniquely and precisely.
<manusheel> kandarpk: There is a common problem. A number of developers don't read documentation well. For them, this is a good point.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Try and think on the lines on how you'll present information.
<manusheel> That is the key.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I'll try to dynamically add the features developers might want to use into their applications.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you elaborate?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: we are presenting the graphical features sugar already has.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: if someone wants to add that module into one's activity, he should be able to add it by somehow dragging it or maybe clicking a button or some other means
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: during activity development
<manusheel> kandarpk: All the parts are good.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Except, the last two points.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Our idea is not to have developers use modules by dragging or clicking a button. If we are talking about developers, they'll never do that.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Our idea is to keep the focus where it should be.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: That is, get them familiar with tools and modules, and arrive at a set of examples, which illustrate the use-case.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: +1.
<kandarpk> got your point.
<manusheel> alsroot: Hi Aleksey. Around?
<alsroot> manusheel: yup
<manusheel> alsroot: Where can I find the codebase of a.s.l.o?
<manusheel> alsroot: Is it at LP?
<alsroot> manusheel: http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/slo-activities
<manusheel> alsroot: Great. Thank you.
<manusheel> alsroot: One question. Our plan is to rebase to django as we discussed sometime earlier. Have we arrived at a spec to understand what kind of issues, we'll face while doing this shift to django?
<alsroot> manusheel: at first you cat `git diff` master branch w/ "upstream" (which is pristine AMO code), but it will be php code..
<alsroot> *can
<alsroot> manusheel: at the end, the major idea is: let users upload .xo/.xol files
<manusheel> alsroot: Thank you for the pointer.
<alsroot> manusheel: ASLO patch could look not trivial and it is in php (not sure how it will be useful to port it), maybe more useful might be just reimplement ASLO patch in Django, good start might be just support .xo/.xol uploading, later I will inspect php patch for other features I implemented there
<manusheel> alsroot: We do have a strong in-house expertise in cakephp and php in general. Infact, I would like the php developers to have a look at this part. We'll surely see how re-implementation in django could be achieved, and how it could be made easier overtime.
<alsroot> manusheel: let me know if you need machine to testing, there are http://activities-devel.sugarlabs.org/ for devel code and http://activities-testing.sugarlabs.org/ for pre-relase testing
<manusheel> alsroot: Thank you for the links. Sure, will let you know. We are trying to gain familiarity with a.s.l.o has been implemented.
<manusheel> Do we have documentation available on it?
<alsroot> manusheel: there is only install docs http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Activity_Library/Devel/Installing
<alsroot> it could be outdated, ping me if it doesn't work
<manusheel> alsroot: Ok, sure. Any other resource on a.s.l.o development that you would like us to look into?
<alsroot> manusheel: in fact, I used only https://wiki.mozilla.org/Update:Remora
<manusheel> alsroot: Ok, neat.
<alsroot> manusheel: just to let you know, I got that keeping binaries on ASLO is a painful thing, AMO support separating uploaded files to OS/arch but it doesn't work in GNU/Linux world, i.e. ABI for the same app could be different per GNU/Linux (and even per the same distro release). So, I'm implementing bazaar.sl.o which is patched opensuse OBS to handle all building/files related stuff. I think it
<alsroot> would be useful to not separate ASLO uploads per SO/arch (since it not so useful), later it could be patched to support files from bazaar
<alsroot> manusheel: in current ASLO patch, uploads are separated only by SP
<manusheel> alsroot: Thanks a lot for these pointers. Very helpful indeed.
<kandarpk> alsroot: Hi.
<alsroot> kandarpk: hi
<kandarpk> alsroot: I went through activity.activity.py and feel that it wont be possible to represent all the modules graphically
<kandarpk> *most of the modules
<kandarpk> alsroot: can you please provide some guidance on how to write an activity by which people starting with sugar could learn the initial steps involved
<kandarpk> in writing an activity
<alsroot> kandarpk: well, it's hard to say, at least what James Simmons did (http://en.flossmanuals.net/ActivitiesGuideSugar) is a regular way (in my mind) i.e. writing HOTO
<kandarpk> alsroot: I was thinking of introducing modules by an activity
<alsroot> kandarpk: you can also follow hello-world and hello-mesh activities, i.e. creating a template of activity for different purposes
<kandarpk> alsroot: something which could step by step include various modules and side by side show how the activity is progressing
<alsroot> kandarpk: well in that case I don't have any ideas..
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok, I'll try writing it and will ask if I get stuck at some point.
<dipankar> print 'Hello World!'
<dipankar> alsroot, hello, good morning
<alsroot> dipankar: morning
<dipankar> alsroot, I was going through the link that you provided for patching.
<dipankar> alsroot, I am confused a bit.
<dipankar> alsroot, can't quilt be used to make patches too?
<alsroot> dipankar: idea is simple, just call something like `git send-email HEAD^1` to email you last commit
<alsroot> *your
<alsroot> dipankar: but you need to setup some info at first e.g. http://pastebin.org/573630 it is what I have in my ~/.gitconfig
<dipankar> alsroot, ok. But the thing is, I am not cloning a git repo as such.
<alsroot> dipankar: there is no need in special cloning, just regular local repo
<dipankar> alsroot, ok
<dipankar> alsroot, I will be right back in 20-30 minutes. Going for dinner
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<kandarpk> alsroot: when I add a button to a HBox, the button expands to fill the entire HBox.
<kandarpk> alsroot: is there a way to specify the size of the button ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: the regular workflow is not specifying exact sizes, but see http://library.gnome.org/devel/pygtk/stable/class-gtkbox.html#method-gtkbox--pack-start expand arguemnt
<kandarpk> alsroot: I dont want to specify exact size, but some percent of the size of the HBox.
<kandarpk> alsroot: how should I do that ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: you need to call set_request_size() (see its doc) for your button, in that case button take exact (if there is space) w or h
<alsroot> kandarpk: ..about my prev.prev. post, sorry, I meant not exact sizes but exact position, exact sizes is ok in gtk
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok, thanks.
<ankur> hi alsroot :)
<alsroot> ankur: hi
<ankur> will you be able to guide me now?
<ankur> i wanted to work on the part that every little change in control panel should not require restart. so , i have zeroed on code segment which should be changes but i was not able to figure out in which changes i should make the change
<ankur> so in what direction shall i move?
<ankur> i was looking in files of control panel , like gui.py and others but what would be preferred method of working
<ankur> ?
<alsroot> ankur: so your idea is that pickup new control panel components on the fly? w/o restarting sugar
<alsroot> ankur: but control panel components are constant, I see only one use case - after upgrading sugar but in this case sugar should be restarted anyway
<kandarpk> alsroot: is it possible to start some other activity from a running activity in sugar ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: I would like you to find the answer to this question by yourself. Will help from a design perspective.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: ok.
<kandarpk> it seems quite similar to what ankur asked just now.
<alsroot> kandarpk: didn't do it by myself, but in theory sugar-launch should be used
<dipankar> alsroot, I am back :)
<dipankar> alsroot, so whether I have cloned the repo or not, I should use the git send-mail HEAD^1
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks :)
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<alsroot> dipankar: I meant, you need clone repo, it is regular patching worflow
<ankur> alsroot, i think i was not clear in my question , what i was trying to ask that like if i change my name in control panel , then it should not require restart.What i figured out that there is a variable called needs_restart which needs to be changed from ture to false but in which cases doing it be feasible.How can i go checking about this?
<ankur> like to be fool proof that there will be no other technical complication ? is there a standard way of operating?
<dipankar> alsroot, ok.
<ankur> *full proof
<ankur> rather than fool :P
<dipankar> alsroot, but I learned a new method 'quilt' for patching purposes in Ubuntu.
<alsroot> ankur: need to see sources, if changing user name might be processed w/o restarting...
<alsroot> dipankar: is quilt git based
<dipankar> alsroot, I think no. neeraj showed me today how to make patches with quilt and he did not use git at all.
<alsroot> dipankar: well, regular SL patching workflow is attaching patches to bugs.sl.o ticket or (afaik) send them via "git send-email" command
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk. Now I get it.
<dipankar> alsroot, this is for send the patch directly though email?
<dipankar> alsroot, also I am still not getting the option to 'attach a file' at bugs.sl.o :(
<alsroot> dipankar: yup, to sugar-devel@ w/ CCing to maintainers
<alsroot> dipankar: btw, if you still can't attach patches to bugs.sl.o, email to systems@ or sugar-devel@, I didn't get how silbe is approving new submitters
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk. I am sorry, but can you please provide me the full e-mail addresses?
<dipankar> * systems@sugarlabs.org? *sugar-devel@sugarlabs.org?
<alsroot> dipankar: systems@lists.sugarlabs.org (but I guess you need to approved once more:), or better just to sugar-devel@sugarlabs.org
<alsroot> *to be
 * alsroot don't know what silbe's email is (he has bunch of them and I'm not sure if will get arrived email :)
<alsroot> *he
<dipankar> alsroot, yeah. My emails are not approved at the first mail-list-server.
<manusheel> dipankar: Use Sascha Silbe <silbe@sugarlabs.org>
<dipankar> manusheel, ok sir.
<dipankar> manusheel, but I am a bit confused again. What process shall I follow?
<dipankar> manusheel, alsroot : please correct me if I am wrong below:
<dipankar> 1. make the patch
<dipankar> (i.e. change the source code)
<dipankar> 2. commit the changes
<alsroot> ankur: if we are talking about not restarting sugar after changing user name, I not sure if it is possible (at then end developer who code this component knows more about it, better to ping him, use `git annotate` for source file to see who created last change)
<alsroot> dipankar: right
<dipankar> 3. use 'git send-email HEAD^1' to send email. (doubt: But to whom :(, there are so many emails now!)
<alsroot> dipankar: there are --to and --cc git arguemnts (so, "to" sugar-devel and "cc" to maintianers)
<ankur> alsroot,  looking into it :) , also if i try to not change code and see that without restarting if the changes are being implemented , then will it be fine as a change?
<alsroot> dipankar: or ping silbe to approve yourself on bugs.sl.o and attach patch produced byt `git format` to bugs.sl.o ticket
<dipankar> alsroot, ^^ this is better option
<dipankar> :)
 * dipankar is going to #sugar
<dipankar> alsroot, btw where can I find silbe?
<dipankar> :P
<alsroot> dipankar: he is not in irc last time, so only via email
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk
<alsroot> ankur: sorry, could you rephrase
<dipankar> alsroot, I am working on the git format first.
<ankur> i was saying, that if i change needs_restart variable of like say name changing in control panel and then check that if it reflects changes name even if i do not make it restart  by making some changes in source code, then will it be fine? here name was just an example.
<alsroot> ankur: not sure, it will affect only some parts of running sugar, but there is also eg dbus service - PresenceServer and it should be restarted as well
<alsroot> *PresenceService
<ankur> alsroot,  oh right , then i think asking the end developer at that time is the best option :)
<dipankar> alsroot, the command 'git send-email' is not working. Its always saying command not found.
<dipankar> alsroot, I have done the git format-patch HEAD^1 to get the .patch in proper format already
<dipankar> shall I send it via normal e-mail to silbe and other developers/maintainers?
<kandarpk> alsroot: where should I look for info. regarding sugar-launch ?
<alsroot> dipankar: if "git send-email" doesn't work, just send your patch to sugar-devel@
<alsroot> kandarpk: just `sugar-launch -h`
<alsroot> kandarpk: it takes bundle_id of activity as an arguemnt
<dipankar> alsroot, ko
<kandarpk> alsroot: how can I get to know the bundle_id ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: see "bundle_id" option from activity/activity.info files
<alsroot> ..in activity directories
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok, thanks. :)
<dipankar> alsroot, I tried sending the mail to sugar-devel@ but here the failure report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480036/
<dipankar> manusheel, alsroot, please find an email I sent to you just now.
<alsroot> dipankar: git your patch
<alsroot> dipankar: btw, not sugar-devel@sunjammer.sugarlabs.org but sugar-devel@lists.sugarlabs.org
<dipankar> ok.
<dipankar> alsroot, I am sorry, I didn't get you in 'git your patch'?
<alsroot> dipankar: s/git/got/ :)
<dipankar> alsroot, :)
<dipankar> alsroot, here is their reply: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480040/
<dipankar> :)
<alsroot> dipankar: did you subscribe to sugar-devel@
<dipankar> alsroot, I think I am subscribed to the mailing list
<alsroot> dipankar: did you subscribe for same email as `git config user.email` is?
<dipankar> alsroot, yeah
<dipankar> *s/yeah/yes
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, alsroot : please see http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=jnp9dbr95eadelz&thumb=5
<alsroot> dipankar: hmm, dunno them, you need to ask bernie then why your emailt to sugar-devel@ rejected
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the plan here is to keep on adding modules and showing the outcome
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I am able to launch an activity using the button.
<kandarpk> alsroot: ^^
<dipankar> alsroot, Let me cross check the mailing lists I am subcribed to
<alsroot> kandarpk: doog
<kandarpk> alsroot: is it opposite of good ?
<kandarpk> ;)
<alsroot> hmm.. four-finger misprint
<kandarpk> alsroot: but I have a problem here
<kandarpk> alsroot: I was thinking of creating various modules for each step and launch them
<kandarpk> alsroot: but they all should reside under the same activity
<kandarpk> alsroot: so, is it possible to pass some arguments to sugar-launch so that we can check which module to start with from the given activity ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: or any other work around ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: you can place modules for each step to separate directories and pass PYTHONPATH envar(with pointing to particular directory) to sugar-launch exec command
<manusheel> kandarpk: Neat.
<kandarpk> alsroot: Great. Thanks a lot.
<kandarpk> that should work
 * dipankar is off for the night
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<bernie> alsroot: the admin of sugar-devel@ is lfaraone
 * lfaraone hides.
<bernie> ;-)
<lfaraone> fetching data for sugar-devel@lists.sugarlabs.org ... nothing in queue
<lfaraone> alsroot: what can I do you for?
<alsroot> lfaraone: dipankar's email to sugar-devel@ was rejected
<lfaraone> alsroot: he needs to subscribe.
<alsroot> lfaraone: he said he is (dipankar@seeta.in)
<lfaraone> alsroot: what was the rejetion message?
<alsroot> lfaraone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480040/
<lfaraone> alsroot: listadmin -l goes from dfarning, diliner, dirakx, to djihedlists
<lfaraone> so no dipankar.
<alsroot> heh
<alsroot> lfaraone: will let him know
<manusheel> alsroot: Thanks for informing me. Will inform Dipankar.
<manusheel> alsroot: Thanks.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-19
<lfaraone> morning!
<dipankar> alsroot, hello. good morning
<alsroot> dipankar: hi
<dipankar> dfarning, hello, good morning :)
<dipankar> alsroot, I didn't receive any mail from sugarlabs. Is it usual?
<manusheel> dipankar:
<manusheel> YOur subscription to sugar-devel was rejected.
<dipankar> manusheel, oh.
<manusheel> dipankar: You used dipankar@seeta.in as your username.
<dipankar> manusheel, ohk sir
<alsroot> dipankar: to speed up process, you can discuss your patch with module maintainer (http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Development_Team/Release/Modules) on #sugar
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, now its accepted my request
<dipankar> alsroot, there it is mentioned that you are a maintainer of 'sugar' (journal) :P. I guess I should contact tomeu to review my package?
<alsroot> dipankar: you can ping Co-maintainers as well
<dipankar> alsroot, sure
<dipankar> alsroot, is there anyway (except pastebin) where I can refer others to my patch?
<dipankar> on #sugar
<alsroot> dipankar: better to follow http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Development_Team/Code_Review, did you get approve from silbe?
<manusheel> dipankar: Let me make your FTp account.
<alsroot> ..on bugs.sl.o
<dipankar> alsroot, no :(
<alsroot> dipankar: well, use pastebin for a while
<kandarpk> alsroot, I am not able to start different module of some activity using the same activity bundle_id
<kandarpk> alsroot: what I am trying to d is to have different buttons, and clicking on the buttons should launch the same activity but some different module
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
 * dipankar is off for dinenr
<alsroot> kandarpk: I think you have to follow complicated way, the thing is that sugar-launch uses sugar db of installed activities, thus when you calling it with the same bundle_id, the code will be invoked -- try to pass additoinal info(e.g. module to start) via envars (unfortunately sugar-launch doesn't support custom args)
<alsroot> s/the code will be invoked/the same code will be invoked/
<kandarpk> alsroot, will os.system('export option=1')
<kandarpk>         os.system('sugar-launch org.laptop.HelloWorld')
<kandarpk>     work ??
<alsroot> kandarpk: use suprocess module instead http://docs.python.org/library/subprocess.html#convenience-functions, e.g. call() method has env argument http://docs.python.org/library/subprocess.html#using-the-subprocess-module
<kandarpk> alsroot: I dont have much knowledge on how to check the envar in python
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok.
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:15:51)
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:00:02)
<kandarpk> alsroot, what will happen if I launch the running activity itself using sugar-launch ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: it will launch new activity instance
<alsroot> sugar-launch does it in any case
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok, thanks.
<dipankar> alsroot, tomeu assigned me some work.
<dipankar> alsroot, can you help me a bit in understanding the code?
<alsroot> dipankar: yup
<dipankar> alsroot, I am to understand the scaling and gtkrc.em
<dipankar> alsroot, how I find a file whose partial content I know using grep
<dipankar> ?
<alsroot> dipankar: the thing is simple, there are two gtk.rc files /usr/share/themes/sugar-72 and -100, the only difference is that them have different scale, one for huge dpi(200 on XO) and one for more regular desktops w.g. 1024.768
<dipankar> I tried searching a lot
<alsroot> dipankar: see artwork project
<dipankar> alsroot, artwork project == http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=artwork+project&aq=f&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<dipankar> ?
<alsroot> dipankar: just search on git.sl.o, http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/sugar-artwork
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk! I already have that with me
<dipankar> alsroot, tomeu referred to a file : gtkrc.em
<dipankar> I found that in data/ in sugar-toolkit
<alsroot> dipankar: hmm, it should be in artwork/gtk/theme/
<alsroot> ..in artwork git repo I mean
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk, that git repo is somewhat different from ubuntu package
<dipankar> alsroot, so in which file shall I target for patch
<dipankar> ?
<alsroot> dipankar: what your idea is
<alsroot> s/idea/plan/
<dipankar> alsroot, my plan is to increase the scaling a bit so that cropping in nullified
<dipankar> alsroot, this is what tomeu said: <tomeu> yeah, we want less pixels per cell
<alsroot> dipankar: are your planing to compose several gtk.rc files for different resulutions/dpi?
<dipankar> alsroot, I have no idea about gtkrc at all. :(
<dipankar> alsroot, I need sometime to understand the code
<alsroot> dipankar: I mean if you decrease/increase scaling you just will target it from one resolution/dpi to other nothing more (i.e. you solve probelem in one case but create new one)
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk. that I didn't think of
<alsroot> dipankar: there was idea to create several gtk.rc files fot different resolutins/dpi, but in my mind it sounds pretty undoable for distros like ubuntu (but ok for derivates like XOOS)
<dipankar> alsroot, then its a bit risky to try them
<dipankar> alsroot, I mean there is a chance that it might affect other resolution
<alsroot> dipankar: yeah, that's the core issue of this problem :)
<dipankar> alsroot, why do you think tomeu rejected my patch?
<dipankar> tomeu told about 'what user want'
<kandarpk> alsroot: what should I do to set text wrapping in HBox ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: its text goes under the button if too long instead of splitting to two lines
<kandarpk> I mean the text of the label I added to HBox
<alsroot> dipankar: dunno, at then end, there are different usecases, and there is no need in having some of presets in code code -- e.g. in jhconvert ditros I use this patch http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1747
<alsroot> kandarpk: you need to wrap text on label widget not on HBox, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/GtkLabel.html#GtkLabel--wrap
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok.
<dipankar> alsroot, looks like Its not the first time with me :).
<alsroot> dipankar: well, there 11 months old ticket http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1396 :)
<alsroot> *there is
<dipankar> alsroot, I have seen that a lot of times
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> *while searching
<dipankar> alsroot, I hate to say this,  but I think I should catch some sleep now
<dipankar> :(
<dipankar> alsroot, see you again tomorrow
<alsroot> dipankar: see you
<dipankar> * I will try my best to understand some part of code
<dipankar> alsroot, bye
 * dipankar is off for the night
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: How is the development of the activity coming along?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the basic framework is ready
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: let me upload some screenshots
<manusheel> kandarpk: Neat.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Do you have an FTP account?
<manusheel> That is, SEETA FTP account.
<manusheel> Let me know. I'll get it created it right away.
<manusheel> You should get your screenshots uploaded over there.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: you sent me the details of the account of vijaykansal
<manusheel> Ok, you can use that FTP account.
<manusheel> Great.
<ishan> lfaraone, hi
<manusheel> kandarpk: Please upload screenshots where we used to upload files. You can create a new activity folder too.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sure sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Also, please do let me know the results of the browse activity too.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: that needs to be tested on debian ?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: screenshots uploaded at http://seeta.in/sugar/api/documentation/activity/
<kandarpk> I'll try browse on debian now.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Neat.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Reviewing it.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: We can pick the code of various activities, split that into basic parts and add to the activity to provide the steps involved.
<manusheel> kandarpk; Interesting.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: this way users/developers can see the modules used and the reason for their use too becomes clear
<ishan> alsroot, hi
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: as now we can run the activity by adding the modules step by step to it.
<alsroot> ishan: hi
<ishan> alsroot, i am having problem with starting browse activity on sugar
<ishan> it is related to hulahop package
<alsroot> ishan: what does it log?
<manusheel> kandarpk:Great.
<manusheel> That is neat.
<ishan> alsroot, http://pastebin.com/jgrDjauF
<ishan> here is my log file
<alsroot> ishan: what distro are you using?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: browse needs to be tested on debian ?
<alsroot> ishan: anyway, do you have hulahop package?
<ishan> alsroot, i am facing problems in installing hulahop package
<ishan> i tried sudo apt-get install python-hulahop but it failed
<alsroot> ishan: w/ what error
<ishan> alsroot, http://pastebin.com/ZYUDcJFY
<ishan> it shows broken package
<alsroot> ishan: you are on karmic?
<ishan> alsroot, i am presently on lucid
<alsroot> ishan: just ping python-xpcom maintainer, I guess it should be just rebuilt
<ishan> alsroot, okay
<lfaraone> hi ishan
<ishan> lfaraone, hi
<manusheel> alsroot: Hi Aleksey. Around?
<alsroot> manusheel: yup
<manusheel> alsroot: Thanks for the pointers on the entry point for a.s.l.o project. Very helpful.
<alsroot> manusheel: hope, it will be helpful to create django based one
<alsroot> *I hope
<manusheel> alsroot: Sure, absolutely.
<alsroot> manusheel: btw, in sugar, we need a portal to share sugar objects (i.e. journal objects) as well, something like http://scratch.mit.edu/ i.e. gallery of user objects, if you think if AMO could be useful for that (it supports not only addons but also themes), would great to start thinking about it
<manusheel> alsroot: Sure, alsroot. This is something that I wanted to discuss. Yes, this is a very important use-case.
<manusheel> alsroot: Do we have a strategy in place to create a framework for uploading user objects, and then develop a Web 2.0 wrapper around it.
<manusheel> alsroot: Can you point me to some examples that could help us define an architecture for the same?
<alsroot> manusheel: heh, in that case I'm really wrong man to ask :)
<alsroot> manusheel: but afaik we don't have such strategy at all :/
<alsroot> manusheel: would be really great if someone take it into their hands
<alsroot> *his
<alsroot> ..but better is more useful :)
<alsroot> *better "their"
<manusheel> alsroot: Ok. Thank you for bringing this idea on the table. Indeed a very important idea.
<alsroot> well, it is new idea..
<alsroot> *is not
 * alsroot need to take a rest at the end :)
<manusheel> alsroot: Yes, indeed. And, I am not sure whether we have open source CMS to implement such a portal. We'll have to start from scratch.
<manusheel> alsroot: Sure.
<manusheel> alsroot: We'll talk tomorrow.
<alsroot> manusheel: see you
<manusheel> alsroot: Talk to you soon. Take care.
<dfarning> alsroot, how are thing going?
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-20
<lfaraone> dfarning_: I just made sure ~sugarteam was sub'd to all the packages that are sugar-related in Ubuntu, so we can use the "bug supervisor" operator to list all of our bugs.
<lfaraone> dfarning_: re bug 307178 (s-calculate-a needs updating to fix resolution bug) would this be a good task for somebody at SEETA?
<dfarning_> lfaraone, thanks -- and yes 307178 would be a good bug for us.
<kandarpk> alsroot, hi.
<alsroot> kandarpk: hi
<kandarpk> alsroot: how can I create an icon for the activity ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: there is an article on http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Making_Sugar_icons
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: How are things coming along?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did you get a chance to draft the description, and add details in the files?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: air, adding the necessary files to complete the activity before adding read to it.
<kandarpk> s/air/sir/
<kandarpk> read-activity
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I need an activity icon.
<manusheel> kandarpk: You can design one quickly using Inkscape, image editor.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: is that available in debian ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: need to check.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: np, I'll check that.
<ankur> hi alsroot
<alsroot> ankur: hi
<ankur> alsroot,  will you be around for some time , is it a good time to ask questions?
<alsroot> ankur: yup
<dipankar> lfaraone: hi
<manusheel> alsroot: Hi Aleksey. Great.
<ankur> well , i was studying the code of control panel so that i would be able to easily understand the variuos bugs associated with it and also be capable of entertaining feature requests easily.So what will be best strategy to approach this. What i was doing right now was to check the starting code of control panel and then move functions wise and document them for reference
<dipankar> lfaraone: Shachi is facing some problem with her repository at git.debian.org
<alsroot> manusheel: hi
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay.
<lfaraone> dipankar: what is the problem?
<dipankar> lfaraone: Shachi is working on image viewer activity
<dipankar> and has made a new repo : http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-imageviewer-activity.git/sugar-ImageViewer-activity.git;a=summary
<dipankar> by some mistake
<dipankar> lfaraone: there already exists a repo by some other maintainer: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-imageviewer-activity.git;a=summary
<ankur> alsroot,  can you provide some pointers if that is the best strategy.
<alsroot> ankur: well, from sugar pov, all control panel components look the same, you can see how it is implemented from sugar side in src/jarabe/gui.py:_setup_section()
<lfaraone> dipankar: uh-huh. <_<;
<dipankar> lfaraone: she contacted the maintainer and some reply came in
<lfaraone> dipankar: you should probably delete the *newly created* repository and rename the *existing* repository.
<kandarpk> alsroot, manusheel sir: LCMS not found during installing inkspace, any idea ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: what did
<lfaraone> Siegfried say?*
<dipankar> lfaraone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/481023/
 * dipankar : ubuntu pastebin has changed!
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let me check.
<dipankar> shachi__: ping
<shachi__> Hello Sir
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay.
<dipankar> lfaraone: shachi__ is online
<ankur> alsroot,  will be bothering you with my questions :)
<lfaraone> shachi__: see my above comments about what to do with the repository
<alsroot> ankur: np, just ask
<shachi__> lfaraone,  Hello. Sure.
<dipankar> shachi__: lfaraone>	dipankar: you should probably delete the *newly created* repository and rename the *existing* repository.
<dipankar> ^^ lfaraone's comments
 * dipankar will be back in 15. Dinner
<dipankar> shachi__: in case of any doubt ask lfaraone, he will help you solve the problem
<shachi__> dipankar, sure sir
<dipankar> shachi__: Are you through with what luke told you to do?
 * dipankar is booting into ubuntu
<dipankar> alsroot, hello good morning
<alsroot> dipankar: hi
<dipankar> alsroot, I am starting with the gtkrc. How shall I start, understanding it? I am completely new to gtk
<alsroot> dipankar: well, for my own, I didn't learn it as well, just tweaked gtkrc.em/gtk.rc file (it is pretty obvious what their content mean)
<alsroot> dipankar: but you can ping bemasc on #sugar, he is our artwork maint
<dipankar> alsroot, I think I am getting the gtkrc files too
<dipankar> alsroot, please correct me if I am wrong:
<dipankar> 1. -100  means: run like XO machine
<dipankar> 2. -72 means: About 72% of the XO size
<dipankar> adjusted so that toolbuttons work
<dipankar> I guess this came after you reported the problem at sugarlabs?
<alsroot> dipankar: at least I thought the same :)
<alsroot> dipankar: nope, the problem came after positioning sugar not only to XO
<alsroot> ..I guess
<dipankar> ohk
<dipankar> alsroot, so if I make a new set of value for a rc file, then I need to add them here
<dipankar> ?
<alsroot> dipankar: yup, to artwork project, btw I think, the right fix should contain not only new gtkrc files but also a patch I attched to bugs.sl.o to switch to cells from 800x600
<alsroot> s/cells/16x12 cells/
<dipankar> alsroot, can you send the ticket number too? please
<alsroot> dipankar: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1747
<kandarp_> alsroot: is there a way by which activity does not adds an entry to the journal while closing ?
<alsroot> kandarp_: pass create_jobject=False to Activity class
<kandarpk> alsroot: I used 'create_jobject=False' in the init method of the class
<kandarpk> but I dont think that is what you meant
<alsroot> kandarpk: you need to bass it to Activity.__init__ invocation in YourActivity.__init__ method
<alsroot> *pass
<dipankar> alsroot, Now I am totally confused :(
<dipankar> alsroot, in that bug you reported, what does HIG mean? I tried searching a lot
<dfarning> dipankar, Human Interface Guidelines
<dfarning> dipankar, basically design of the UI and and people interact with it.
<alsroot> dfarning: http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Human_Interface_Guidelines/The_Sugar_Interface/Layout_Guidelines
<dipankar> dfarning, HI. how are you doing?
<dfarning> dipankar, good how are you?  It looks like you are learning alot from alsroot:)
<dipankar> dfarning, I am doing good. I think alsroot is having a tough time explaining me about scaling :P
<dipankar> Its a bit confusing
<manusheel> dipankar: It is not tough.
 * dfarning hope alsroot is able to find a good division of time between his paying job(mentoring) and his passion(0install)
<manusheel> dipankar: Try to follow the bottom-up approach.
<dipankar> manusheel, ohk Sir
<manusheel> dipankar: Can you elaborate on your question?
<alsroot> well, for now, mentoring doesn't take much time
<dfarning> dipankar, scalling is what happens when you press CTRL+ and CTRL- in a browers such as firefox.
<dipankar> ohk. thats great
<kandarpk> alsroot:   activity.Activity.__init__(self, handle, create_jobject = False)     << is this way ok ?
<manusheel> alsroot: Glad to hear. I wanted to ensure that you are asked questions only when our team member have done homework from their side.
<dipankar> s/ohk thats great/ohk
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup, that is I meant
<dfarning> dipankar, On my next book I have a tiny screen with a really high resolution.  thus I usually scale pages up before I look at them.
<manusheel> alsroot: That helps in bringing focus to the discussion, and ensures quality in points discussed.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk
<dipankar> *same with me
<kandarpk> alsroot: it is not allowing the toolbar, thereby activity to launch
<alsroot> kandarpk: you mean activitity failed to start?, could you attach logs
<kandarpk> alsroot: logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/481070/
<dfarning> dipankar, The challange with scalling is that everything has to scale together or the page layout gets jumbled.... just like poorly designed web pages.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok
<alsroot> kandarpk: yeah, thats right, you are trying to use ds related stuff (activity icon) but disabled ds support in activity
<alsroot> kandarpk: so, the problem is in your code
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right, Kandarp.
<alsroot> ..or sugar-toolkit needs to be patched
<dfarning> dipankar, has a scalling factor built in because netbooks tend to have small screen ... with very different resolutions.
<manusheel> dfarning: +1
<dfarning> dipankar, the XO has a very high resolution while other can be 480X640
<dipankar> dfarning, now that means the scaling should vary with screen size for readability?
<dfarning> dipankar, +1
<dfarning> dipankar, my guess is that with USR scalling with be a parameter set in Ubuntu-Sugar-Remix-Setting by the OEM.
<alsroot> dfarning: btw, I guess we need to organize something like sugar courses i.e. "Ask your dumb question" on irc (I mean not paid), several skilled people could spend their time (e.g. several hours per week) to ask, if we well have several answers we can cover entirely week
<alsroot> s/to ask/to be asked/
<manusheel> alsroot: +1
<dfarning> alsroot, plus one:)
<alsroot> at least /me knows that will be his next target after implementing 0sugar stuff.. but it will be not soon
<dfarning> dipankar, your challange with the control panel bug is that everything on the page must be scalling aware to keep the page layout looking correct.  ie not cutting icons in the middle.
<dipankar> dfarning, then we should have different scalings available as options?
<dfarning> dipankar, does that help?
<dfarning> dipankar, Yes. I think the two most commonly used scalling options are 100 and 72.
<dipankar> dfarning, I am working on the fullscreen bug at 800x600 :P . Not control panel bug. Neeraj is handling that
<dfarning> dipankar, ahhh it is the same basic problem.
<dipankar> dfarning, but neeraj removed that by setting the no. of columns variable with screen size
<dipankar> *s/screen size/ resolution
<dfarning> dipankar, sounds right.
<dipankar> dfarning, now that scaling is clear
<dipankar> what is alsroot's suggestion with cell sizes?
<dipankar> dfarning, thats a bit confusing
<dfarning> dipankar, sorry I was not following the discussion.
<alsroot> dipankar: you mean particular values for gtkrc, well, the core thing here is having real screean with dpi you are targeting.. then just looking how it is good
<alsroot> s/you mean/if you mean/
<alsroot> alsroot: but maybe bemasc can advise more useful scenario
<alsroot> dipankar: ^
<dipankar> alsroot, you are indicating its a bit of trial and error?
<alsroot> dipankar: at the end it is about how it will look on real dispalays..
<dipankar> ohk
 * dipankar is going on to #sugar to talk with bemasc
<dipankar> dfarning, alsroot : Correct me if I am wrong:
<dipankar> if scaling is changed, then I need to change the cell_size?
<kandarpk> alsroot: what could be causing the error I reported : http://paste.ubuntu.com/481070/
<dipankar> *to properly display the emulator?
<dfarning> dipankar, What cell size do you mean?  can you point to the code?
<dipankar> dfarning, in a minute
<alsroot> dipankar: the whole picture is: there is gtkrc files(pargeting to particular dpi) with hardcoded widgets sizes, scale value which is passed to sugar command will affect choosing the right gtkrc file, also scale value is using for the rest of widget sizes (that can't be hard coded to gtkrc), see sugar/graphics/style.py:zoom()
<dipankar> alsroot, yup I am opening that file only
<alsroot> kandarpk: you create widgets.ActivityButton widget which uses activity.metadata but since you disable journal support by create_jobject=False, activity.metadata wasn't created
<dipankar> dfarning, def zoom(units):
<dipankar>     return int(ZOOM_FACTOR * units)
<dipankar> * oops, my mistake
<kandarpk> alsroot: OK.
<kandarpk> alsroot: any workaround ? I do not want the activity to ask to save entry before closing
<alsroot> dipankar: Re: if scaling is changed, then I need to change the cell_size -- yup, and not only cell_size(subcell_size) but also (depend on your dpi) another settings
<alsroot> kandarpk: you can use custom widgets.ActivityButton (i.e. copy&paste and remove any activity.metadata mentions), the other way is patching sugar(sugar-toolkit) itself
<dfarning> dipankar, do you have any other bugs on your list?  It might help to come back to this one after sleeping on it for a few days.
<dipankar> alsroot, the main thing is scaling then! once scaling is decided, then change the other settings too to reflect the scaling? Am I correct in this?
<dipankar> dfarning, I guess no.
<dipankar> dfarning, other bug was the 'No gsm connection was set in Gconf' which I did away with warning level in Logging
<kandarpk> alsroot: you mean sugar doesn't allow what I was asking for ?
<kandarpk> using toolbox and no journal entry
<alsroot> kandarpk: using standard toolbox (with ActivityButton), but you can use ToolbarBox widget to add any widgets
<alsroot> ..that don't use journal object
<kandarpk> alsroot: got it. thanks
 * dipankar is off for the night. Goodnight to all
<manusheel> kandarpk: Were you able to create the .xo file?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Is it running well in Sugar?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the three basic steps were ok.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: trying to add read, but using modules is a bit confusing.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Will we be able to have a running activity in .xo bundle by today?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Or, we'll need some time.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I can make the.xo for the basic one, if that is desired.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Since, this is your first activity, you'll see some hurdles. But, it can be resolved.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, that would be appreciated
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: integrating other activities into it seems a bit difficult
<manusheel> kandarpk: We can then move into the second part.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Not difficult. Can you send me an e-mail on the approach you are following.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sir, I tried to make a submodule but that didn't work.
<manusheel> kandarpk: But, before that package the first version of the devtutor activity, and make it available at FTP acc for API documentation.
<kandarpk> OK sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I'll need more details on your approach. Let us first package what we have. We'll then move into the second phase of our hurdles.
<mukul> hi alsroot
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot : Can you help me understand a bit of code of sugar-calculate-activity-->layout.py. I am required to solve a resolution bug
<alsroot> mukul: sure
<mukul> The link to the bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-calculate-activity/+bug/307178
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 307178 in sugar-calculate-activity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "sugar-calculate not at right resolution for non 1200x900 screens... (heat: 5)" [Medium,Triaged]
<mukul> ubot2: hi , thanks
<ubot2> Factoid 'hi , thanks' not found
<alsroot> mukul: I guess this bug is only relate to old calculate, for now it uses new style toolbar
<mukul> alsroot: ok
<manusheel> alsroot: Ok. Can we change its status to Won't fix, and add a comment below?
<alsroot> mukul: at least, current Calculate looks fine for me
<manusheel> alsroot: Ok.
<manusheel> mukul: Has calculate activity been updated?
<mukul> manusheel sir: No
<manusheel> mukul: Let us update it to the latest version.
<mukul> manusheel: Sorry , yes it has. Version 32 has come up
<manusheel> mukul: Ok.
<manusheel> mukul: So, we have the latest package in Debian and Ubuntu of calculate?
<mukul> manusheel: No
<manusheel> mukul: Ok
<mukul> manusheel sir: No we were unable to package it.
<manusheel> mukul: What were the packaging issues?
<mukul> manusheel sir: It had some patch which was creating some problems.I had consulted Neeraj Sir on this and he too was getting the same error. However, after removing a file the packaging was successful. Also, automerge fails in a file da.po and in packaging we needed to merge a file manually
<manusheel> mukul: Right, the reason is we need to get Danish translations to core, on which Neeraj has been working on.
<mukul> manusheel sir: However, there manual merge is possible. Even Jonas had done the same. But I guess we need to remove a file and then package built successfully
<manusheel> mukul: Ok, great.
<manusheel> mukul: Please do that.
<mukul> Ok
<manusheel> mukul: We'll take care of that po file.
<manusheel> mukul: I'll ask Neeraj to expedite the work quickly.
<mukul> manusheel sir: What is to be done of the current bug?
<manusheel> mukul: Neat. Once you update the package of calculate, please inform me.
<manusheel> mukul: We'll have to get the updated package in the eco-system. Once that is done, this bug is solved.
<manusheel> mukul: I'll assign you a new bug now. You can work on it tomorrow.
<manusheel> mukul: Kindly update the calculate activity package for today.
<mukul> manusheel sir: Ok
<satellit_> dfarning: is there an .iso of USR I can download and test ? link...
<manusheel> satellit_: Let me send you the link of the available isos. Did daveb get back to you on jabber server issue?
<dfarning> satellit_, nothing very recent:(  I am having trouble figuring out why the build system start crashing when I moved it to the new build machine.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok. David, is it an insufficient space issue?
<satellit_> manusheel: Yes the link would be good to have....
<satellit_> I tested activities against build USR-i386-20100804.iso  http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Soas_V4/ASLOxo_Activity_Test_Table#Activity_Test_Results     (listed here)
<satellit_> manusheel have surf 115 which works with it
<satellit_> manusheel jabber is up... has been for quite a few days
<manusheel> satellit_ : I think the build machine has moved. So, I'll ask David on the place for finding the new isos. We used to use http://140.186.70.115/
<manusheel> satellit_ : Glad that surf works well, and that jabber is up.
<manusheel> satellit_: Neat.
<satellit_> http://140.186.70.115/isos/USR-i386-20100804.iso  yes that is link I had...
<manusheel> satellit_ : Yes, the build machine has moved. So, we need to find the details of the new parking place of the isos.
<satellit_> ok when you get it I would like to have it here   thanks....
<manusheel> satellit_ : Sure. I think we plan to move to http://usr.sugarlabs.org. That page is not opening right now. David will get back on this soon.
<satellit_> thanks.....
<manusheel> satellit_: Is there any bug you found in USR functionality recently?
<manusheel> satellit_ : Not in activities, but core platform features.
<satellit_> It has been about a week..nothing major.... I will test more thoroughly when I get links to newer .isos  surf 115 makes install of activities easy....
<manusheel> satellit_ : On core features, I found this link to be a good starting point - http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Test_cases_8.2.0. I know lot has changed since 8.2.0. But, looks good.
<manusheel> satelllit_ : OK, let me check on who is maintaining surf at this juncture.
<manusheel> That is good to hear.
<satellit_> thanks...
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-21
<dfarning> good morning kandarp and ishan.
<kandarp> dfarning: good morning
<ishan> dfarning, good morning
<kandarp> dfarning: how are you doing ?
<dfarning> how are you guys doing?
<dfarning> kandarp, your activity looks good:) and ishan, I am impressed how fast your getting up to speed:)
<kandarp> dfarning: I am doing good.
<ishan> dfarning, i am doing good
<ishan> thank you
<kandarp> dfarning: and thanks.
<dfarning> +1
<kandarp> dfarning: I wish I could make it a bit dynamic.
<kandarp> dfarning: i.e., it will be great if it could automatically break an activity into different parts and then generate the output
<dfarning> ishan, do you know who was working on the mouse bug stops after running sugar bug?  We need to get that pushed into Debian as soon as possiable.
<kandarp> so that the gradually improved activity could be studied
<ishan> dfarning, no
<kandarp> s/ gradually improved/ gradually improving/
<ishan> dfarning, let me check
<dfarning> ishan, thanks
<kandarp> dfarning: that was due to gdm not being upto date, IIRC.
<kandarp> dfarning: the mouse bug.
<dfarning> kandarp, hhhm is gdm upto date in the latest maverick?
<kandarp> dfarning: I think so.
<kandarp> dfarning: but, I'll confirm when I log into maverick.
<dfarning> kandarp, I apt-get updated yesterday and still had the problem.  We can't release for wider testing until that bug is fixed.
<ishan> dfarning, neeraj is working on the mouse bug
<dfarning> kandarp, users get upset (and lose faith) when one of our programs makes their computer unusable until they reset something in setting:(
<kandarp> dfarning: OK. That means gdm isn't the only reason.
<kandarp> dfarning: +1.
<dfarning> neeraj, good morning.
<neeraj> dfarning: good morning :)
<dfarning> kandarp, about you activity.... that is the great thing about open source.  Put you source on git.sl.o and upload your activity to aslo and if other find it useful they will improve it.
<dfarning> neeraj, how are you?
<neeraj> dfarning: I am good. Thanks for asking.
<kandarp> dfarning: +1.
<neeraj> dfarning: how about u?
<dfarning> neeraj, I was just asking ishan about the status of the mouse bug no working ofter running sugar.  how is that coming?
<dfarning> neeraj, great! I am flying home this afternoon. So two day from now I will be in my own home again:)  Traveling is nice, But I like being at home too.
<neeraj> dfarning: :)
<neeraj> dfarning:  about the mouse bug, I know the solution, its just that we need to attach patch using quilt on LP.
<neeraj> dfarning: I was waiting for my control panel icon cut off patch to get accepted so that I can update the revision number of mouse bug patch acco. otherwise version numbers of these two patches will conflict. As we are change sugar-0.88 package in both bugs
<neeraj> also lately I was little busy with some personal work. So couldn't come much on irc. Till then was helping ishan and mukul with some issues :)
<dfarning> neeraj, I think you just incrementally number the patches.  In most cases it should not matter in which order the patches are applied.
<dfarning> neeraj, as we get moving it will be common to have ten if not hundreds of patches in the pipe waiting to be review and applied.
<neeraj> dfarning: Ok. Actually previously while creating patches, I used to submit debdiff file and update the changelog file also.
<neeraj> Changelog, to give information about the changes made and closing of bug.
<dfarning> neeraj, Use what ever lfaraone suggests.  He understands the processes for ubuntu and debian.
<dipankar> dfarning, hello
<neeraj> dfarning: Ok.
<dipankar> neeraj, ishan, kandarp  : hi guys
<neeraj> dipankar: hi
<kandarp> dipankar: Hi.
<dfarning> neeraj, please don't take this as a critisim.... The "problem" is the Sugar on Ubuntu is getting good enough that I would like to do an Alpha release next week for testers:)
<dfarning> dipankar, hello how are you?
<neeraj> dfarning: sure. Will ask lfaraone correct way. Though he had send us a mail on debian-olpc, i still have some confusion.
<neeraj> dipankar: what method are u now using for patches?
<dipankar> dfarning, I am doing great. Got an email from Sascha Silbe
<dfarning> dipankar, +1
<dipankar> dfarning, Sascha liked my idea for the fullscreen bug. But also mentioned that Tomeu should give me a r+ for the patch to be added
<dipankar> neeraj, I have currently used git format-patch HEAD^ command to make patch
<dipankar> neeraj, it is for sugarlabs though
<ishan> dipankar, hi
<dfarning> dipankar, nice.
<dipankar> neeraj, I still haven't found something to make a patch for Ubuntu. Sorry :(
<dfarning> dipankar, isn't it kind of cool to upstream an patch..... knowing that a few months from now millions of kids will be using your code
<dipankar> dfarning, and Tomeu has already indicated that the patch I referred to isn't the one to be added in the upstream. He wants me to test with gtkrc :(
<neeraj> dipankar: I assume that now we have submitting the patches on sugarlabs directly which will be directly applied in debian and ubuntu and other distro when ever they will update their packages :)
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah It will be awesome and a great achievement for me
<neeraj> of course all patch will not be send to sugarlabs directly :)
<ishan> dipankar, neeraj:i went through the documents on xephyr but could not find anything that could help me in debugging the bug
<dipankar> neeraj, yeah, if the sugarlabs directly use our patches, that will reflect in both Debian and Ubuntu! A great thing for us
<dipankar> ishan, you still working on the name bug?
<dfarning> dipankar, neeraj yes, but.... if the bug is significant.  We will want to temporarily fix it in debain -> ubuntu.  Any modifications made to upstream sugar now will not flow downstream to ubuntu until version 11.04
<neeraj> dfarning: yeah. Thats why at present I was using this method. But I was following this method-> Attach the debdiff for ubuntu
<dfarning> neeraj, +1
<dipankar> dfarning, thats in april next year!
<neeraj> and add the patch in debian/patches folder so that it can be later applied in debian
<neeraj> By using quilt, we can keep track of the patches applied and send patch to sugarlabs later as needed.
<ishan> dipankar, yes
<dfarning> lfaraone, can you look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-chat-activity-0.86/+bug/565770
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 565770 in sugar-chat-activity-0.86 (Ubuntu) "[removal request] sugar-chat-activity-0.86 (affects: 1) (heat: 35)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dipankar> ishan, use synaptic to track down a file
<dfarning> lfaraone, it ^^ seems to have been superceeded by the neeraj's recent sync request.
<dipankar> search the package and see properties->installed files
<ishan> dipankar, okay
<ishan> dipankar, dipankar i have tracked down all files related to xephyr
<dipankar> ishan, great.now if you see, you will find /usr/bin/Xephyr
<dipankar> ishan, I think you should edit this file to bring in the required changes. ask alsroot in detail.
<dfarning> ishan, were you working on packaging turtle art?
<ishan> dfarning, mukul was working on turtle art
<dfarning> ishan, thanks
<ishan> dipankar, sir how to open xephyr file
<ishan> it shows blank file with gedit
<dipankar> let me check
<dipankar> ishan, I check the case "Xephyr"
<dipankar> I am unable to open the file myself, its a binary file
<dipankar> ishan, I think you should refer to ankur or someone senior
<ishan> dipankar, okay
<dipankar> dfarning, I think I have followed the process of reviewing properly: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2180
<ishan> dipankar, ankur sir is not online
<dipankar> ishan, ask alsroot then :P
<ishan> alsroot, hi
<alsroot> ishan: hi
<alsroot> ishan: what you are planing to do w/ /usr/bin/Xephyr?
<dfarning> dipankar, +1 if you don't get a review in a few days please ask for a review on the sugar-devel mailing list.  Sometimes things get stuck in launchpad.
<ishan> alsroot, i am thinking of making some changes which could change the displayed text
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk sure :)
<alsroot> ishan: but you need to start from its sources, not from /usr/bin/Xephyr (which is binary)
<dipankar> dfarning, do you mean sugarlabs? (you mentioned launchpad)
<alsroot> ishan: just got to its home page and found how to download sources
<ishan> alsroot, okay
<alsroot> *find
<alsroot> ishan: it should be something low level X11 coding, sorry didn't do such things by myself and can't help here
<dfarning> dipankar, yep too many bugtrackers for me to keep track of them all:(
<ishan> alsroot, no problem
<dipankar> dfarning, :). Btw, copying is not working on my system (Sugar Emulator). Can you please confirm whether you can copy a small file from a pend drive to your journal?
<dipankar> alsroot, hi, could you please do the above ^^ and confirm if copy is working?
<dfarning> ishan, I would recommend moving on to another bug.  That one looks ugly,  but it really does not reduce usability.  You can come back to it in a couple of weeks with freash eyes.
<dfarning> dipankar, i am testing it
<dipankar> thanks
<ishan> dfarning, okay. let me ask manusheel sir
<alsroot> dipankar: works fine in my case (git sugar), if it fails in your case, it should log something
<dfarning> dipankar, hmmm I have manage to crash sugar by switching between the journal and usb:(
<dipankar> dfarning, don't use a big pen drive, mine also gets stuck with a big one
<dipankar> *s/big one -> in which no. of folders is large
<dfarning> dipankar, 8 gig is all I have with me:(
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk, what file did you copy? I am trying to copy a small pdf
<dipankar> dfarning, that should crash
<dfarning> dipankar, can you file a bug on this in LP?
<dipankar> *s/shouldn't
<alsroot> dipankar: me too
<dipankar> dfarning, just a minute. I need to confirm whether I am doing it properly :P
 * lfaraone waves.
<dipankar> lfaraone, hey, how are you?
<lfaraone> kandarpk, dfarning: GDM never had any effect on the metacity mouse bug.
<dfarning> dipankar, with regard to your question about copying to usb.... the last message in my log is at http://pastebin.com/aBELZYsV
<dipankar> alsroot, which log should I refer to for copying? shell.log?
<dfarning> just before the crash
<alsroot> dipankar: yup
<dfarning> lfaraone, thanks
<lfaraone> dfarning: by the way, we should tell mukul et al that they don't need to be spending time on turtleart.
<dfarning> lfaraone, how is the package queue coming
<dipankar> alsroot, I am not getting any error in shell.log
<dipankar> :(
<dipankar> dfarning, I am not getting any error in shell.log
<lfaraone> dfarning: since `turtleart` is already packaged standalone and I recently created a "sugar-turtleart-activity" package which linked the right files for TA Standalone to work in Sugar.
<lfaraone> dfarning: it'll get reuploaded to NEW as soon as walter releases.
<alsroot> dipankar: how does it fail, no copy?
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1
<dipankar> alsroot, here is what is happening:
<dipankar> 1
<satellit_> dfarning: are you using drag-drop for transfer to USB? link of how I do it http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Soas_V4/ASLOxo_Activity_Test_Table#How_To_Test
<alsroot> dipankar: ^
<dfarning> satellit_, +1 I dragged an icon from the journal on the usb icon.
<satellit_> : )
<dipankar> dfarning, satellit_, alsroot, I copy using right clicking on the pdf in usb drive. There is some flashing on the journal and after sometime its stops
<satellit_> on the bottom left under frame or the right display....have to click on journal on top of frame  then let frame retract then 2 icons on left bottom are the ones to use
<lfaraone> dipankar: please let the other people at SEETA know that the upstream author is *not* "Jonas Smedegaard"... they're misfiling the ITPs with the wrong name.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk, I will tell them for sure
<satellit_> dipankar this also works to install .xo packages
<dfarning> satellit_, that sounds like a usability bug.  Can you file a bug in the sugar labs bug tracker please?
<satellit_> bug? it works ?
<lfaraone> dfarning: so Mukul packaged sugar-turtleart-activity and sugar-turtleblocks-activity :(
 * ishan is going to dinner
<lfaraone> (I had been working with Walter on that, and both of those packagings are wasted time)
 * ishan to/for
<dfarning> lfaraone, Mukul is listed as the packager on http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks
 * satellit_ new feature? wish we had drop down box when clicked item  in journal "copy to 2nd USB"(when one was present ) or visa versa
<dipankar> satellit_, alsroot, dfarning ,: The drag and drop from journal to usb is working, and vice-versa is also work :)
<dipankar> *s/work/working
<satellit_> yes I use it all the time
<lfaraone> dfarning: that's right. I didn't list s-ta-a because Matthew, Walter and I were thinking about how to proceed.
<lfaraone> dfarning: Matt had already packaged "turtleart", standalone, and I had uploaded that to Debian about a week ago.
 * dipankar is off to dinner
<lfaraone> dfarning: It was listed as being packaged by "Matthew Gallagher" on the tasks page last I looked.
<dfarning> lfaraone, these things happen... As a team learning coordination is as important as learning the technical skills.
<lfaraone> dfarning: yeah. one thing that would have been useful is if when the ITPs for those other packages were filed they CC'd the debian-olpc-devel mailing list.
 * lfaraone could have been better about documenting his progress.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I assume that because matt was not working it, manu assigned it.
 * lfaraone will be off and on for the next few hours, going on a drive.
<lfaraone> (college visits, actually)
<dfarning> lfaraone,  yes, as far as I am concern this is no worse then a r- on a review.  We fix the problem, if necessary fix the documentation, and move on:)
<dfarning> lfaraone, enjoy.
<lfaraone> college visits,a ctually <_<;
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-jigsawpuzzle-activity/+bug/284968
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 284968 in sugar-jigsawpuzzle-activity (Ubuntu) "Jigsaw fails to launch (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Medium,In progress]
<dfarning> it is related to the jigsaw activity you packaged.
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you assign it to yourself unless it has already been fixed
<kandarpk> dfarning: OK.
<dfarning> kandarpk, thanks.
<dfarning> kandarpk, do you know who packaged etoys? http://packages.qa.debian.org/e/etoys.html still list jose.
<alsroot> ishan: btw, Xephyr has -title argument, you can just pass arbitrary title (from emulator.py)
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ankur packaged etoys-activity.
<dfarning> kandarpk, thanks
<kandarpk> dfarning: np.
<kandarpk> alsroot: can you help me out with the activity I am working on ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: sure
<kandarpk> alsroot: I've added the second activity in another file.
<kandarpk> alsroot: the main file is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/481497/
<kandarpk> alsroot: and the second activity is in http://paste.ubuntu.com/481498/
<alsroot> kandarpk: you need to call activity.Activity.__init__ from from __init__ method
<kandarpk> alsroot: OK.
<kandarpk> alsroot: changed to http://paste.ubuntu.com/481503/
<kandarpk> alsroot: getting error http://paste.ubuntu.com/481504/
<alsroot> kandarpk: you need to call activity.Activity.__init__ in any case otherwise class will be not fully initiated
<alsroot> kandarpk: well the error is obvious "global name 'handle' is not defined
<alsroot> you dont have 'handle'
<kandarpk> alsroot: how do I correct it ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: it is passed to your Activity class by sugar, see 1st activity
<alsroot> kandarpk: "def __init__(self, handle):" from 1st activiy
<kandarpk> alsroot: OK. I thought it is a variable inherited from Activity class.
<kandarpk> alsroot: how do I display the second instance of the activity ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: what do you mean by display? after invoking sugar-launch command, second activity will be launched as regular activity i.e. will be added to launched activgity list
<kandarpk> alsroot: GtkWarning: gtk_widget_show: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<kandarpk>   activity.show()
<kandarpk> alsroot: clicking on the button hangs sugar.
<alsroot> kandarpk: what the backtrace for this error is?
<kandarpk> alsroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/481509/
<kandarpk> alsroot: It got resolved.
<kandarpk> alsroot: as you told the activity had to be initialised anyway, I moved activity.__init__ out of if-else.
<kandarpk> alsroot: is there a way by which the previous method could work ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: I wanted to replace SubActivity by activities of sugar, they will have their own init calls.
<alsroot> kandarpk: not sure if I got your idea, you mean launching regular sugar activities from main one ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: yes
<alsroot> kandarpk: you just need to pass particular bundle_id to sugar-launch command in os.system()
<kandarpk> alsroot: I would include files from other activities as submodules.
<kandarpk> alsroot: that wont require bundle_id I think.
<kandarpk> alsroot: wont it be the same as launching SubActivity ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: the option could be, passing class name that should be launched in the next launching iteration via envar, so you need to tweak "exec" option in acitivty.info file that will get class to start from this envar
<alsroot> i.e. w/o any special coding in activity class (classes are different)
<kandarpk> alsroot: hmmm, getting the idea.
<kandarpk> alsroot: that means we'll need to grep for the activity name and then launch that activity using bundle_id ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: or include the other activity as submodule and use its class name to execute it ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: nope, I meant: there is only one activity all time(one bundle_id), it has several modules(with Activity classes) including main one, by default (if envar wasn't passed), main will be launched, main actiivty will start itself by passing envar (thus tother activity modules will be launched)
<kandarpk> alsroot: got it.
<kandarpk> alsroot: can you please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/481528/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/481526/
<alsroot> kandarpk: that won't work because DevTutorActivity is uninitialized if /tmp/1 exists
<kandarpk> alsroot: OK.
<alsroot> kandarpk: in my mind all logic for what activity(class) will be started should be in "exec" (to be exact in bash script wich will be launched from "exec"), e.g. 'sugar-activity ${TUTOR_CLASS-DevTutorActivity} "$@"'
<alsroot> s/TUTOR_CLASS-DevTutorActivity/TUTOR_CLASS:-DevTutorActivity/
<alsroot> if TUTOR_CLASS is not defined, "DevTutorActivity" will be used (to start main), main will start itself w/ defining TUTOR_CLASS envar to class of sub activity to start
<kandarpk> alsroot: how can I set envar ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: use subprocess module http://docs.python.org/library/subprocess.html, see "env" argument that could be passed to subprocess.call() method
<alsroot> kandarpk: also see how subprocess is used in sugar code code and other activities
<kandarpk> alsroot: I didn't understand 'sugar-activity ${TUTOR_CLASS:-DevTutorActivity} "$@"'
<alsroot> kandarpk: that should be in launch script http://pastebin.org/676637, use its name as "exec" value in actiivty.info and it will be started
<alsroot> otherwise (if you will use this string as "exec" value), sugar won't expand "${TUTOR_CLASS:-DevTutorActivity}"
<alsroot> ..afaik
<kandarpk> alsroot: how is "${TUTOR_CLASS:-DevTutorActivity}" expanding ?
<kandarpk> it doesn't seem to be bash string operation
<alsroot> kandarpk: it is a bash (see man bash), if TUTOR_CLASS is defined, it will be expanded, otherwise "DevTutorActivity" will be used
<kandarpk> alsroot: OK.
<kandarpk> alsroot: why do we need to include "$@" ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: it will be expanded to the args that sugar will pass to "exec" value eg -o or -a
<kandarpk> alsroot: can we add these parameters in activity.info ?
<kandarpk> does that work ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: sugar launch "exec" in non shell mode (see subprocess do page) thus all these stuff won't be expanded
<kandarpk> alsroot: I mean -o and -a flags, can we use them ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: nope, only sugar knows what values for these arguments are
<kandarpk> alsroot: OK, thanks.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi kandarp.
<manusheel> Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Neat description.
<manusheel> However, I am not sure on how the activity could take inputs from other Sugar activities.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: we are almost there
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: alsroot has provided some pointers.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Neat.
<manusheel> That is great to hear.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: we'll be able to run complete activity from our activity, will need to insert some markers in other activities to create different parts.
<kandarpk> or study different modules in them.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can't we have a function, which can do it at our end?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: that will be a bit difficult.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Inserting markers in other activities means running around and having a word with lot of activity authors.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us see if we can do that. Sure, it will need some understanding.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the activity is structured to understand other activities.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right, Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I was thinking instead of making use of modules to show their functionality, we could use the already existing ones, i.e. other activities.
<manusheel> kandarpk: That is another approach. However, think like a developer writing the first activity in Sugar.
<manusheel> kandarpk: You won't be interested in browsing through all the activities and understanding modules in them.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir, that is where our activity helps.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: by inserting markers, we show the output after each module is included, which makes their functionality clear
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. let me think about it more.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let me talk to you in 5 mins.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: OK sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Back.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, inserting markers/indicators is good. But, we'll have to determine a way to do this at our end through some function.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: what approach should we follow ?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: that means automating the process of inserting the markers ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, I think we need to maintain a dictionary.
<manusheel> kandarpk: This dictionary relates to the modules and sub modules as they are used.
<manusheel> kandarpk: How does that sound?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sounds great.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, let us try this approach.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: moreover most part of a module is used continuesly
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right.
<manusheel> kandarpk: What all have we accomplished right now for a developer, can you summarize in points -
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: 1) if we place an activity under our activity, we can launch that activity.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: 2) the basic GUI is prepared to show steps in an activity
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. Most importantly, how about the usage of modules?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: right now, we need to manually break an activity into steps and show the usage accordingly.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, we mean that we have someone sitting next to the beginner, who knows Sugar.
<kandarpk> alsroot: if I use 'exec = activityname.sh' in activity.info, will activityname.sh run as normal bash script ?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Who is breaking the activity into a number of modules, and then explaining the person.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: correct.
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup, but you need to place it to bin/ directory
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, it is a good use-case. But, very few times, we can have that scenario.
<kandarpk> alsroot: will 'exec = ../activityname.sh' work ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: So, we should focus on our original use-case. Of automating the procedure.
<alsroot> kandarpk: nope, use just "activityname.sh" and place script to bin/ subdirectory, don't remember all details but it should work
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: definitely, that way, if anyone wants to undertand an activity, he can just place the activity under our activity.
<kandarpk> alsroot: OK.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, absolutely.
<kandarpk> alsroot: around ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot: please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/481583/
<alsroot> kandarpk: you are trying to run command w/ name "sugar-launch org.sugarlabs.DevTutor", you need t use ['sugar-launch', 'org.sugarlabs.DevTutor']
<kandarpk> alsroot: OK.
<kandarpk> alsroot: I tried to understand how to use env variable in Popen.
<kandarpk> alsroot: it is only being used to set PATH variable
<alsroot> kandarpk: initialize your env variable w/ os.environ value (which is a copy of current envars), then just add your envar
<kandarpk> alsroot: OK.
<mukul> alsroot: hi
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot : I was looking at the bug #621898 with the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/621898
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621898 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Copy in right click menu doesnot work in sugar emulator (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621898
<ubot2> mukul: Error: Bug #621898 is private.
<mukul> alsroot: Where will I find the source code relating to the above problem?
<alsroot> mukul: just grep sugar sources for "'Copy'" string, it is src/jarabe/journal/palettes.py
<alsroot> mukul: btw I'm sure it is a bug, i.e. Copy mean copy file to clipboard
<alsroot> s/I'm/I
<alsroot> 'm not/
<mukul> alsroot: Ok, It copies to the clipboard but how to we then paste it
<alsroot> mukul: open clipboard (left framebar) and choose "Keep" menu item on copied item
<mukul> alsroot: That doesn't copy too
<mukul> alsroot: I noticed only the drag worked for me
<alsroot> mukul: then it is a bug, Copy works fine in (git) sugar
<kandarpk> alsroot: subprocess is working :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks a lot.
<alsroot> yw
<mukul> alsroot: Sorry, I had got disconnected.
<mukul> alsroot: If right click-->copy then keep seems to be working for now
<alsroot> mukul: in fact, after choosing Copy, clipboard icon should flash to let users know about adding new item to clipboard
<mukul> alsroot: However,how are we supposed to copy something from journal to the USB, except for dragging
<alsroot> mukul: there are only two UI ways, dragging and via clipboard
<alsroot> afaik
<alsroot> there is also panel menu "Journal" for Copy button in details dialog
<alsroot> ..but it is too hidden
<mukul> alsroot: To copy from USB to Journal works fine via clipboard as well as dragging. But while copying from the Journal to the USB, only dragging seems to be the way
<alsroot> mukul: yup, because "Keep" in clipboard menu means "Keep in journal"
<mukul> alsroot: Yes
<mukul> alsroot: Then the bug mentioned at launchpad is not actually a bug right?
<alsroot> mukul: yup, it is a feature :)
<manusheel> mukul: Yes, it is a feature request.
<manusheel> mukul: It is mentioned like a bug.
<manusheel> Bugs and feature requests are managed in the same bug tracker.
<mukul> manusheel sir: Okay
<mukul> alsroot: How to I resolve it?
<alsroot> mukul: well, thats the question :)
<alsroot> mukul: you can create new menu item in palette in src/jarabe/journal/palettes.py, but anyway it sound like a user visible feature that could affect users experience, better to discuss proper implemnettion on sugar-devel@ (post an email w/ tag [DESIGN])
<mukul> I 'grep'ed 'Copy' in the file
<mukul> alsroot: I had another doubt. There is no provision to copy multiple files at a time.Is that possible?
<alsroot> mukul: only by dragging one after another
<mukul> alsroot: If that feature has to be implemented, how is to be done?
<alsroot> mukul: see the code which will be called after clicking "Keep" button on clipbord menu
<mukul> alsroot: palettes.py doesn't contain 'Keep'
<alsroot> mukul: grep it in entirely sugar project, it lives in clipboardmenu.py
<mukul> alsroot: I am having a look at the code which is called after clicking Keep
<manusheel> alsroot: Hi Aleksey. Around?
<alsroot> manusheel: hi
<manusheel> alsroot: Thank you so much for your guidance to SEETA team. They highly appreciate your time and effort.
<manusheel> alsroot: Appreciate it.
<alsroot> manusheel: np, I'm just trying to not forget sugar code while coding 0sugar :)
<manusheel> alsroot: Great.
<manusheel> alsroot: Wish to have your feedback on a couple of questions related to our earlier discussion on switching the framework of A.S.L.O from Remora to Django.
<alsroot> manusheel: sure
<manusheel> alsroot: Django is python based and Remora is cake php based. When we shift the framework from Remora to Django, we'll be refactoring code according to Django. Right? Not, re-writing cakephp code to Python code? We might have to do this for a couple of modules. But, not for all.
<alsroot> manusheel: just how it will be useful in your case
<alsroot> manusheel: I didn't take a look to new AMO code base, if it's too different to previous one, maybe just reimplement ASLO patch from basic things would be useful
<manusheel> alsroot: Can you send me the link of new AMO? I am not sure we have gone through that.
<alsroot> manusheel: https://wiki.mozilla.org/AMO:Developers
<manusheel> alsroot: Zamboni is a python based completely. Does that mean the cakephp developers will be learning Python and re-writing the whole of it to Python?
<alsroot> manusheel: well, we have to follow mozilla in any case (otherwise we will have unmaintained AMO)
<alsroot> at least in my mind
<manusheel> alsroot: Ok. But, the structure of Django is pretty different from Remora. Both follow MVC architecture. However, Remora places all the files (i.e. uploader.php, version.php and others) in folder for M, V and C respectively. But, in Django, we'll have to create seperate directories for each functionality. One directory for uploader; one for versions etc.
<alsroot> manusheel: thats why I thought about reimplementing ASLO patch and startr from doing basic things
<manusheel> alsroot: Ok. Sure. We are focusing on the upload of xo files only at this juncture.
<manusheel> alsroot: We have boiled down the files in Model, View and Controller section in Remora that manages uploads.
<manusheel> We'll re-write them to see how they work in Zamboni.
<alsroot> manusheel: thanks
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-22
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir
 * ishan is going for dinner
<manusheel> kandarpk: How is the activity coming along?
<manusheel> Any help needed?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: about to consult alsroot on it.
<kandarpk> alsroot: around ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot: I could launch other activities by including their source and providing their activity name.
<kandarpk> alsroot: now the idea is to break the activity into different steps as the modules are included in it so as to understand the functionality of these modules
<kandarpk> s/as the modules are included/when the modules are included/
<alsroot> kandarpk: what about just creating different modules for every new stage (w/ copying code from previous stage)
<kandarpk> alsroot: yes, that is what I meant.
<kandarpk> alsroot: instead of creating new modules, can we use the existing activities ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: the problem is that sugar doens't support dependencies, so you can't be sure that all needed activities are installed
<kandarpk> alsroot: what about using the activities installed on the machine ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: you mean any activities that are installed, not particular ones?
<kandarpk> alsroot: yes.
<alsroot> kandarpk: sugar-launch will start them anyway
<alsroot> but you need to know their bundle_id
<kandarpk> alsroot: actually, we wanted to automate the process ofinserting markers into the existing/installed activities so as to split it into different steps
<kandarpk> s/ofinserting/of inserting/
<alsroot> kandarpk: you mean changing source code of other activities?
<kandarpk> alsroot: is that feasible ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: the source will be copied into our activity's directory and changes will be made there
<alsroot> kandarpk: well, it will be possible, at least you can find all instlaled activities using sugar.env.get_user_activities_path()
<alsroot> kandarpk: and sugar.bundle.ActivityBundle to parse its activity.info
<alsroot> *theirs
<kandarpk> alsroot: copying isn't a problem right now. We can manually add some activities ourself instead of checking for installed activities
<kandarpk> alsroot: for the time being.
<kandarpk> alsroot: I was more interested in inserting markers.
<kandarpk> alsroot: to create something like http://seeta.in/sugar/api/documentation/activity/Screenshots/Screenshot-1.1.png
<kandarpk> alsroot: instead of description we can show the commands used
<alsroot> kandarpk: well, changing source in automated manner might be a problem, what about just using prepared code
<kandarpk> alsroot: will that be good enough ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: if we add 2-3 activities and show their functionality ...
<alsroot> kandarpk: why not
 * ankur is going for dinner
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: read is getting launched from inside DevTutor.
<kandarpk> I copied all the .py files and passed ReadActivity as the name of class which should be initiated.
<kandarpk> **copied .py files from Read to DevTutor.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Awesome
<manusheel> This is great.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: and read isn't updated.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<kandarpk> so it is just launching for now.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let me call you in 30 mins to discuss on this.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: fine sir.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: write is getting launched perfectly.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: will add some breakpoints into it now.
<kandarpk> manusheel, http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1900
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: evince.document_factory_get_document has been changed to evince.document_factory_get_document
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3411929/simple-hello-world-program-for-python-evince
<kandarpk> **evince.factory_get_document has been changed to evince.document_factory_get_document
<kandarpk> and some other changes at ^^
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you send me the link to that file on bugs?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1900 << this one ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Does it list all the bugs in activities?
<manusheel> The one we just discussed.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: OK, looking for that in the e-mail.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sent.
<manusheel> kandarpk, thanks.
<ishan> alsroot, hi
<alsroot> ishan: hi
<ishan> alsroot, i want to know how a activity uses a server for collaboration
<ishan> can you guide me in which file i could find the code for this
<alsroot> ishan: you can start from reading James Simmons tutorial http://en.flossmanuals.net/ActivitiesGuideSugar/SugarCollaboration
<ishan> alsroot, okay
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: some screenshots after inserting breakpoints in write :
<kandarpk> http://seeta.in/sugar/api/documentation/activity/write_screenshots/
<alsroot> ishan: there is also hello-world example activity http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/hello-mesh/
